# ITS Huntress- Tales of Valor and Honour



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Selcuta hung below like a rusted jewel. The _ITS Huntress_ was docked in low orbit, upon a giant circular platform that housed train sized fueling leads and behemoth ammunition transporters. The vessel was strange by the standards of the Imperium, having been rendered obsolete by most of the newer classes slowly its weapons had been pulled away for the Cadian Gate, many of which now rested as molten slag upon the ground of Cadia itself. 

Cadets in their obsidian uniforms moved about the open hangers, rebreathers pulled tightly over their mouths to protect them from the deadly smog. Their red trimmings were the only things rendering them visible as anything more than silhouettes, across their shoulders and down the side of their arms. White gloves were pulled upon their young, soft and untrained hands, their finger tips smeared with dirt. 

The Vostroyan Vessel, _First Son Of Duke Albrecht The Ninth_, was visible in the distance, its mighty guns easily able to outclass that of the Training Ship. Its lower half was completely shrouded behind a brown cloud, like a whale taking air it rested heavily with howling stabilizers. Several hundred Vostroyan Guardsmen, in their red uniforms and bronze rebreathers were resting nearby in small groups, sharing nods with Selcutan Adepts every now and again. 

A over sized Selcutan in a tightly worn body suit was directing giant cargo containers up one of the landing ramps, into the white filled interior with a pair of lights in each hand. A young Cadet Officer was standing nearby, her arms crossed across her just with a flapping robe pulled around her leather uniform, the ranks of a Cadet-Lieutenant upon her shoulders. 

A second Vostroyan Cruiser, the _Sir Vladimir Of The Northern Wastes_, breaks through the clouds above with bright blue thrusters dotting its underside, the heavily reinforce prow pulled upwards heavily. Several Vostroyans clap and cheer, waving arms highly as it banks away sluggishly, until it was almost at a ninety degrees list.

Several Cadets duck instinctively, looking up with wide eyes beneath their bug like goggles before continuing to unload crates of small arm ammunition while the cargo lifters disappear within the cold depths of the ship. The rumbling of the reactors could be heard from kilometers away, but this was all but ignored by those aboard. 

The bridge was a rush of activity, a dozen Selcutan Officials were standing around a waist high table, grubber hands clutching the edges tightly as Captain Jellicoe delivered a quick briefing to the Senior Cadets and their respective adjutants. Something whined in the background, and a stubby man rushed forwards with a piece of paper in his hands, handing it to Jellicoe. The Captain read it with care, placing it down upon the movement table he turned to the Vox Station and muttered “Get me a transmission to the _First Son_ and _Sir Vladimir_” he then proceeded to turn to the Selcutan Officials and his Cadet Officers saying “Please, ladies and gentlemen I will ask you to leave, Cadets gather your Training Companies immediately”. 

++++++++

Derrik Volsch and Jasper White: You pair are standing within the cavernous Hanger Bay Three, upon a raised gangway with your arms folded under you as you lean heavily against the safety railings. You two have recently started to become friends after being placed as partners in a onboard hand to hand doubles tournament and managed to make it to the semi-finals before being knocked out by a pair of Officer-Cadets. 

You both duck as you see the _Sir Vladimir Of The Northern Wastes _come in low, and laugh about it for a moment before you see a nearby cargo lifter roll up below you. Something catches your eyes in the distance and you notice several more ships, mostly large troop transports bearing the sigils of Vostroya, but at least one Elysian transport, hanging in low orbit. 

A Vox crackles in the background, telling all Cadets to report to their respective barracks. 

(You guys will have to walk a bit, talk along the way, but the barracks are at the centre of the ship, your currently in a prow. Get to know each other some more, you will have talked a few times before during the sleeping hours, and while you were in the tag teaming tournament)

Vincent, Alice and James: You three are currently standing within the Observation Dome, a silver and golden stud upon the armoured back of the vessel that allows those within a 360 view of surrounding space. However it has now been transformed into a botanical garden by Jellicoe, who can often be found spending his spare time there, reading ancient tactical books, however today he is absent and the three of you are alone. 

A small ornamental waterfall can be heard in the background as you sit around a table, sweat beading your foreheads. As all three of you are part of the same Training Company, which happens to be named TC Dorn. You also hear the Vox, but unlike the others you must make your way downwards, through the main shaft of the vessel (Via ladders). 

(Same goes for you two as the above, get to know each other and feel free to delve into the background of your characters, interaction is the key word here.)

The rest of you: You guys, are currently already within the barracks when a swarm of other Cadets from TC Dorn, some two hundred in total, begin to enter. You are all however in one corner, sitting around bunks and sharing stories about your worlds and families or tending to your equipment and uniform while listening to the others. Four of your Squad are missing, and you are awaiting them before your commander, Cadet-Captain Hendrikson, a popular member of the crew, can begin. 

(You guys will be talking and things, feel free to interact with other members of TC Dorn but try to keep it to the players, discuss what you think is going on, and why the ships complement has been called into its barracks, with only nonessential members remaining to supervise the refueling and loading.)

Sorry for the shit start guys, at the moment I am just trying to set you guys up before the actual story line can begin, it will improve soon, that I promise.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper leant against the rails with Derrik at his side. He stared at the Vostroyan cruisers and the couple of hundred Vostroyan lounging around. _“What I'd give to get on one of those cruisers! Or have one of those lasrifles right now!"_ He laughed aloud to Derrik staring at the ship before switching his eyes to the Vostroyan soldiers. _"Still better make do for the time being." _

He ducked as _ Sir Vladimir of The Northern Wastes _ flew over the _Huntress_. He laughed with Derrik before hearing over the vox that all cadets needed to report to their respective barracks. He nudged Derrik with his elbow before turning _“Come on we better get back to the barracks ASAP.” _Jasper walked down the catwalk before turning into a corridor. After five years on the _Huntress_ Jasper knew his way around as should be expected. Cadets rushed past him trying to get to their barracks. _“So Derrik, how’d you end up on the Huntress?"_Jasper asked as they walked towards the barracks. It would take them a while to get there.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack sat on his bunk, cleaning his boots, listening to the others talk about their home planets and families, he turned to the guy named Marcus, who was quite loud and rather funny at times. Looking at him he said "hey buddy, where do you come from? I come from the city of Shahvar, on the Planet Certhin ii."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

James leant back in the chair he sat in as he waited for Vincent to make his move, he had been trying to teach Vincent how to play the game Fool's Gold, something the pirates had taught him, and he had picked it up quickly. Alice sat and watched playing with a flower the whole time and hummed to herself what seemed to be a pretty dark and dank tune. James heard the call over the vox to regroup with their company but waited for Vincent's move, he wanted to finish this game, his competitiveness was starting to come out.

Alice nudged him with her foot, _"We need to go."_ James sighed before saying and picking up the playing cards, *"Good game you picked it up quite well, come on we best get going."* He stuffed the cards into a pocket and huffed a bit. _"Oh stop it, we both know this is better then before."_ said Alice. James shrugged, *"I guess so, at least we get a bed and three warm meals a day."* He looked at Vincent as the three of them walked toward the exit to the Observitorium, Alice smelling the flower, *"So Vincent what about you? What's your story?"*


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Marcus was sat on his bunk chatting and laughing with a few of the cadets and playing cards with himself after being unsuccessful in trying to rope in a few victims for a game.

One of the other cadets shouted over to him asking his name and were he was from. "Howya im Marcus im from a hive world named casius prime on the eastern fringe. Glad to be out of there though, too many people looking for me for all the wrong reasons if you know what i mean". Stretching out his had with a big grin on his face he said "pleased to meet you and what takes you to a place like this?. fancy a quick game?".


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix sat on his bunk, performing the daily maintenance on his lasgun. Each part had to be cleaned, not for any particular need for it to be clean, but rather out of habit. He didn't really know anybody yet, though he had met and briefly talked with a few people. 

They weren't here now though, and he found himself bored after his lasgun was back in its accustomed place. Since there was an announcement to return to quarters, he waited. Patience was a virtue after all, just like Hawke had always said.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar knelt upon his bed huddled away from the main group, he wasn't antisocial, he liked laughing and joking yet now he knelt, head bowed and eyes mumbling in a trance like reverie as his hands clasped upon a small scroll of parchment written in his fathers own hand.

It was well presevered, treated with a revered deference that prolonged its life and extended a tradition upheld by generation after generation. Upon the boys coming of age it was his fathers duty to write a prayer to guide his son through life, words of thanks to the god emperor and a plea for his protection and his guidance. The words came easily to his mind small impulses in his brain bringing the lips to his mouth and he chanted them reveering in the glory of there meaning. 

He repeated them three times for heart soul and mind before turning the parchment over to reveal a small sown picture of the emperor... the idealic figure blazened in gold shone bright from the fraying scrowl holding the eye... a poor portriat yet still idolic... inspiring glory, desire love and devoition that rose high into his heart and he bowed again as the blessings of the emperor swelled within him causing his lips to find their own words

_Let me find solace in the darkness 
protect me from harm for i am a slave to your divinity
and I will do anything to aid your cause
My devotion knows no bounds
For you are my God and my savior and I will not fail you_

He released the scroll and it recoiled rolling and tearing his eyes away from the picture and his ragged breathing began to slow as he tucked it into a small pouch on the belt of his uniform next to the freshly cleaned pistol at his hip which gleamed a menacing black with the last residues of his attention. 

His jacket lay on the bed beside him and he moved closer to the group as he took up a needle and thread and began to sow back on a loose button, the tip of his tongue emerging over his teeth as he concentrated upon the sowing.

He heard Marcus challenge a game of cards and he looked at the man... a cheater no doubt.. yet good tempered.. and Dimitar had a few tricks up his won sleeve. He smiled at the man 

"I'll take you up on that on two conditions... one you take off that jacket and expose your forearms and two.."

he flicked his wrist and a deck of cards seemed to appear as he swiped them surreptitiously from the sleeve of his own jacket. he gave a little smile

"We use my deck" he extended them out to Marcus hoping the man would take them. The emperor's golden form was printed upon the back and he smiled. 

"The emperor will guide" me he muttered subconciously


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

He had managed to hold his own somehow but honestly, he didnt see the point in this game. Vincent had never really played games to pass the time. There hadn't been much time to pass by idly in his life, and the small amount he got he had spent reviewing the art of literature, particularly poetry.

Poetry was a game in its own right, and he could see certain similarities in this game he played with his fellow comrade James. Being honest with himself though, he may have even done better if he had been able to focus his undivided attention to the game. 

"But this Alice girl, damn she was good lookin." he thought to himself.

The entire time James was trying teach him this game all he could think of was the title, "Fool's Gold" as he tried to keep James from noticing his constant eye movement towards Alice as she played with a delicate flower. Again thinking to himself, 

"yeah fool's gold. That's what going after her would be, these two seem to be a pretty tight 'thing'." 

Vincent wasn't really used to people being couples as that kind of thing dwindled on his home world once everyone was hungry all the time. He was lucky to have remained in pretty good shape and since going through the Naval training he was at his proper prime...and so were the girls apparently.

"Damn even those tattoos fit her well..." he thought further, "What would I give to f-"

"Good game you picked it up quite well, come on we best get going." said James picking up the game in front of him. Vincent stood and made sure his uniform was straightened. He headed to the ladder first while Alice asked him about his story to which he replied, "My story? like you just said; we get a bed and three warm meals a day."

He grabbed the ladder and hoped for two things. The first was that he hoped Alice would come down second to appease what was his natural longing. The second was that he hoped James would come down second, so that his natural desire wouldn't kick in and get him into trouble.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As James hoped on the ladder after Vincent Alice put the flower back into the ground and followed James down. She had noticed Vincent watching her and throwing glances in her direction the whole time they had been up here and laughed inwardly, this guy was obviously crazy about women and from what she could tell, not the loving type of crazy. James, of course had not noticed it at all, too intent on the game he was starting to loose to a rookie but she didn't mind it. She knew that he knew that she wouldn't do anything, yet sometimes he still was a bit overprotective, a by-product of their past lives.

As they reached the bottom of the ladder she lightly jumped from the last few rails and landed gracefully before smiling at James and Vincent and taking up a place to James' right.* "From your answer I assume that your past wasn't a very pleasant one then?"* asked James, he was interested now in this Vincent. Apparently he and Alice weren't the only ones with a bad past, but he seemed to doubt a bit how rough some of these recruits had had it compared to them.

*"What made you join the Navy? I'm sure it wasn't just the bed and three hot meals a day."* he didn't want to seem nosy but he couldn't help it, he had always asked questions when he became curious about someone and if they could be trusted, it was natural for him. So James didn't apologize when he saw Alice giving him a look that told him to stop, he simply gave her a small shrug as if to say he couldn't help it.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

_“What I'd give to get on one of those cruisers! Or have one of those lasrifles right now!"_
_‘Aint to hard t’ procure,’_ Derrik replied innocuously, sneering languidly at the nearby Firstborn before turning to his companion with a faint grin. The inter-ship vox burst into static life, recalling the ship’s complement of naval cadets back to their barracks. _“Come on we better get back to the barracks ASAP,”_ Jasper nudged. With a noncommittal grunt Derrik loped alongside. Hawking a gobbet of brown stained saliva to the deck, the ex-ganger responded to his next comment, _‘Not much choice in the matter, eh.’_ 

Raw cadets rushed frantically past them causing Derrik to snort in mocking amusement. A few moments later he nodded in Jasper’s direction, _‘An’ yourself, mate?’_


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Marcus laughed with a huge roar "well met brother. i like the way you think. I think you and me are gonna get on real well". 

Taking off his jacket and rolling up his sleeves eager for the game to begin. He said " Marcus is the name and who might you be. what game would you like to play, im a reasonable guy, Dealers choice". "oh do you fancy making it a bit more interesting maybe a bit of a wager?".

Finally things were starting to look up something to pass the time and the chance of making a few quid. Marcus also noted that Dimitar was a very spiritual person looking like he was praying on his bunk. Which was fine by him. he may not normally be seen praying openly in public but he did always make time of some sort to offer up his thanks to the God Emperor in his own way. He felt he was gonna get on well with this cadet.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar allowed a small grin to flitter across his face as his wrists flicked, easily shuffling the cards. He slapped them upon the table between them and rolled up his own sleeves to reveal his bare forearms and pushing away 4 kings in a small pouch upon his wrist with a wry smile.

"Poker is the soldiers game my friend. 2 blind 5 cards up 3 bets ... better known as hold'em. As for the wager..."
he reached into his pocket and pulled out a few notes. though he left a much larger bundle won a few nights back nestled deep in his pocket. He had no intention of going bust and have nothing to spend on leave, he was a solid poker player and with the emperors blessing nigh on unbeatable.... especially if he cheated... yet he had never played cards with this man before.. he liked to know what he was up against before he put his money on the table 

"I'm in for small fry tonight I haven't been paid. Maybe one day the stakes will be higher"

He flipped a 2 credit note into the table

"Shall we say...2 credit buy in minimum bet of 5, maximum 20"

He dealt two cards blind to Marcus and then to himself and lounged back

"Where are you from friend?"

He waited hoping to ease the man's talkative spirit into opening his soul and revealing his tell. Let him think Dimitar was a soft touch.. in truth he played poker for one reason.. to make money.. the conversation was fun but he was a winner and that held his focus

A quick peak at his cards revealed a 3 of hearts and a queen of hearts... he allowed his shoulder to rise in a shrug and a look of dejection to ripple over his face... quickly stiffled... a furtive glance to enhance the feeling of a mistake. Let Marcus think he was easy... his real tell was much harder to find.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper listened to Derriks short explanation, pausing for a moment before answering _"Lived on Bakka and saw ships coming in everyday. My parents didn't care much so I figured I'd get off the rock on one of those bloody great big ships. Doesn't compare to other cadets reason for leaving but its mine."_ He laughed at himself before opening a bulkhead. He held it open a second as a sea of cadets rushed through it one tripping. He helped the cadet to his feet before motioning to Derrik to go ahead laughing at the cadets rushing away.

_"Wonder whats happening that we all need to get to our barracks on such a hurry?"_


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Interested, Felix watched two men playing poker, studying each face as the game went on. One, Dimitar, was very smooth, and appeared to pray the the Emperor frequently. The other, who Felix didn't recognize, was shorter, but larger in build, he seemed to regard this as more of a fun game than Dimitar did. 

Felix amused himself by trying to read each of the players, so far not much had been played, but Dimitar was either bluffing or had a tell. Felix couldn't tell which, but he waited to see more.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Lying atop one of the bunks, Flotov could hear some of the cadets beggining to socialise. Demitar had pulled out a deck and another called marcus was joining in. Beside them, Flotov noticed another cadet watching intently. None of them appeared to be Vostroyan bastards so he decided to greet them.

Flopping down off the bunk he landed beside the cadets and out from his jacket produced a large tin mug.
"Hey kids wat up. I'm Flotov, here lets toast to our meeting."
Digging into his boot, he brought out a flask and poured its contents into the mug, filling it half way.
"That none of us shoot each other in the back!"
Drinking from the mug he passed it around to Demitar.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent had his feet on the ground as James began asking his question as he stepped of the ladder just before Alice, who jumped onto the ground with a good balance in her step.

"Your right" he responded, "I joined for the bed, three meals a day, _and_ because home wasn't home anymore. As far as not everyone having a hard past, I'm sure a fair share of imperial soldiers of all kinds have a pretty unpleasant past. I wouldn't want to boast about mine just to find out some guy on our ship has had an entire Hive city fall on top of 'em. Know what I'm saying?"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine sat down, just attending to her weapon. It had to be in perfect shape at all times. She listened to the other cadets, telling their stories. "_I'm christine Stantinus, and I joined the navy because I wanted to be able to fight with my brother as Imperial Guards. But when he died I decided to join the navy instead. To honour him..._" After that she focused on her weapon again.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Without breaking stride Derrik flicked a bac-stick into his mouth, staring down a dawdling cadet as he procured a battered igniter. _‘Fraggers probably fancied springin’ a parade on us. Skull bastards lookin’ fer someone to flog.’_ Exhaling a cloud of smoke, he flashed Jasper a wry grin. _‘Emperor knows there aint nothin’ top brass love more than floggin’ our lot.’_

Coming up upon one of the Huntress’s central access shafts Derrik slowed slightly. Drawing idly on the smouldering narc-tube nestled between his lips he glanced across to his fellow cadet._ ‘An you volunteered fer this shit neh? Frag me.’_ Chuckling as he began to descend the ladderway, making for the primary crew quarters four decks below them.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

laughing at the card game Jack accepted the mug that was passed around, he was never lucky with cards. and when he did try to cheat, he always fumbled the cards and got beaten up, earned a few black eyes and split lips from that, but Jack could tell that Marcus and Dimitar were born cheaters, but they were also experienced players. "All in good fun" thoguht Jack to himself.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"I completely understand, this ship is everyone's chance at a new life, we must look forward."* said James, Alice nodded and a dark look came over both of their faces. James rubbed his neck where the scar still looked a bit raw but was mostly covered by their uniforms and Alice picked this time to change the subject, _"So Vincent what sort of combat training do you have? Or do you have any at all?"_


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

The card game wasnt going well for marcus he knew dimitar was cheating, that didnt bother him because he was at it too, he just couldnt figure out how he was doing it. He knew this because some of the hands that dimitar had won with were not the cards Marcus dealt him.

Marcus then accepted the mug that was being passed around by Flotov. "Thanks friend that hit the spot". "I think well call it a day Dimitar my luck seems to have deserted me today, ill need time to think about how you do it. if you know what i mean.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack laughed at Marcus' comment to Dimiter, he obviously knew the opposition was cheating, he was just trying to figure it out ages ago, jack hadn't figured out how he had done it either, the mans hands were like bullets, he was obviously a very good cheater, but hey it was just a fun game, not much money was being bet, and the two didn't care that the other was cheating so it was fine.

Jack lay back on his bunk and pulled out his autopistol, turning it one way, and then the other before holstering it and crawling to the bottom of his bunk. Jack pulled up a big heavy canvas bag and started pulling out his mechanics gear and laying it out on his bed, then he picked up the nearest one, a plasma cutter, and stated pulling it apart, and cleaning it before putting it back together, picking up the next object he started doing the same.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent laughed a little, kind of flattered, "Why so interested in me?" he asked back, though glad that Alice did seem interested in him at least in some way, "You guys look like you have a more interesting past than me, so whats up, where are you guys from?"

Vincent wished he and Alice were alone, and talking one on one, but it seemed pretty clear that these two hardly ever parted from each other, and most likely when they did part they were still within hearing distance of each other. Ah well, he thought, He had already had his eyes on those other girls on the ship he had noticed, Christine and Eirene. 

"Ha! I love how that sounds!" he thought

speaking back to james and Alice before they could answer his return question, "I went through the naval training like the others, and had to pretty much fend for myself the past decade, helped fight in some feud wars and shit, But other than that not too much I guess."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alice nodded as Vincent answered but kept her mouth shut as to hers and James' pasts. Yet while they both usually kept it quiet as to where they came from and what they went through James spoke up, *"Our past is a bad one, lets just say that we have had experience on ships before and do know how to fight, and well, but how we learned is another manner."* he paused as if he had said too much before continuing, *"Other then that im sure that ganger that thinks his small drug/weapons business has been through worse..."* Alice piped in,_ "And enjoyed it."_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Huntress’s Hanger Bays lifted from the fabricated metal ground, loud creeks being sounded from its giant grinding wheels. Those Selcutan Officials and Workers had pulled out, their gigantic trucks now disappearing within the smog. The entire Cadet Crew, bar those few who operated the vital systems such as the helm and engines, were now holed up within their barracks, Dorn itself amongst them. 

The Vostroyan Fleet, were now pulling away from Selcuta, with a squadron of red and bronze painted Destroyers leading the way. Jellicoe sighed upon the bridge, scratching his chin with one scarred finger. He looked around, the bridge was mostly empty now, with most of the Cadets delivering briefings or rounding up errant Cadets who had wandered astray. 

The barracks of TC Dorn had now fallen silent. For the entire Cadet Training Company, none dared to talk as the last few Cadets pushed themselves in, sitting down wherever a seat or bunk was available. Hendrikson suddenly clears his Vox-Powered throat and a silence, one that not even the mumble of hoarse voices can pass through, takes over. 

There is three or four seconds of silence before a stern clicking noise sounds above you, and a overhead projector falls down, pointing at the wall behind Hendrikson. He reaches into his pocket, and pulls out a jewel inlaid cane, tapping the wall behind him as a picture of the local system appears, showing the routes of ships and major worlds. Finally he began “Cadets, today at roughly six fifty we received word that the bastard forces of the Eye have surged forwards”. 

There was several gasps and yelps. Hendrikson stroked his black hair and shook his head “As we, along with the small Vostroyan Squadron are the only ones even remotely close to the incursion we shall ride to war. You all know, the Huntress is a old gal so there is no telling whether or not she shall fair well but, the Vostroyan Squadron currently numbers thirteen vessels of the line, along with several dozen smaller transports and escorts. We are to be deployed, the Huntress will act as a cruiser”. 

Someone raised his hand and shouted “But we cannot even be counted as a cruiser! We will be outgunned!” Hendrikson nodded grimly and returned “We are to serve the Emperor, in life and death”. The Huntress suddenly pulled away from Selcuta, moving to low orbit where the other ships were now pulling into the Warp. The old bird followed. 

Everyone: You are still in the barracks, how are you to react to such a thing as the Huntress being pulled into war? What are your opinions? All of you are now together, I want a discussion from you guys, you will get a update as soon as you all post. 

Once again, sorry it is not great, but you shall be thrust into the fighting soon enough, that I promise


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Hack went white when he heard of the plan for this ship, to go to battle, they would be destroyed, there was no chance of survival, but, if it was the commanders orders, and the emperors wish, then so be it.

turning to the others around him he said "looks like we are in for the fight of our life" he smiled weakly, trying to defuse the fear around him,turning to his bed, he started packing away his mechanics gear, every single piece clean and shining, he wondered to himself, 'will i ever be able to be a mechanic, or will this kill me, will i ever see my dream come true?'


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix froze when he heard the news. _I'll be facing the dark enemy, the corrupter of hearts and men..._ His adoptive father had fought that enemy and survived, but would Felix be able to do the same? This was just one ship, and not even a well-armed one. _I'm...I'm going to die..._ 

White-faced, he took out his lasgun again, and kept it by him, it was the only reassuring presence he had.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Marcus just laughed (not as loud as usual) "so we are going to war lads it may not be the vessel we expected to be in but hey thats life. I wonder what odds i would get back home for getting out of this alive, a million to one maybe, hell i like them odds, there is always a chance my friends but i sure as hell dont want to leave it to chance if we work together we might get them odds down a bit".


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine was a little shocked by the fact that the worst armed ship ever was going to battle fully armed ships!!! "_true, our chances are slim, but not zero. Working together and using eachothers qualities we'll stand a pretty good chance if you ask me._" After that she stood up and started to stretch some muscles... nothing as annoying as cramp during a war!


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Keeping his silence Derrik drew nonchalantly on his bac-stick, gauging the other cadet’s reactions to the grim news. It wasn’t necessarily all that bad, he reasoned. Hell, in his life opportunity sprung from death. Ride heroically into battle on one of the Emperor’s mighty warships, crush some heretics and perhaps save some decorated bridge-officer and earn a promotion along the way. Derrik laughed inwardly at Marcus’s ‘stirring’ speech, idly offering an alternative amidst a plume of thick smoke,_ ‘Aye or maybe we jus’ die, flyboy, either way le’s leave the speeches t’ the nobs eh?’_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper kept his calm composure at the news. He quickly recognised the emotions playing on other cadets faces. Shock, dismay and fear. _"Moaning won't help us now." _He said quietly listening to some cadets. He walked over from the door to his bed and sat down. he quickly pulled out his combat knife and twirled it in his hands watching the reactions through the room. _"If we die, we die for the Emperor."_ He said before turning his attention back to his combat knife twirling in his hands.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar smirked at Marcus's subtle jibe. He had pulled out a fair few tricks yet he still had a few left. A small pile of notes lay infront of him and he balled them carefully placing them in his jacket.

The card game had attracted a small crowd, a soldier with a hip flask introduced himself as flotov and poored a mug offering it Dimitar who pushed it away gently yet firmly

"Not for me, their is work to do and if enemies of the Imperium attack us i have no intention for being distracted. Whilst the emperors work is still to do and the emperors still threaten his worlds.. I will be ready."

He smiled slightly

"Sleep aside.. I sleep like a log and i'm as alert as a swamp rat with sun stroke"

He sat in silence through the speech hands twisting in his lap as he half listened, half toyed with his own thoughts. He could almost taste the fear running through the room and the reverberations of angst seemed to inject into his own limbs. He felt numb yet a strange warmth grew in his stomach... he had a purpose... the emperor would protect him

He responded to the cowardice with a cold glare though he gave Marcus and another marine that had echoed his own thoughts, Jasper he thought his name was... he couldnt be sure, aprasing glances. Worthy loyal men.

"Even if we go in a carboard box, the emperor has a plan for us and is protecting us. Maybe we will die but if we die we will die with the God Emperors name on our lips and his enemies blood on our finger tips"

He glared at the uncouth cadet that had said about grandious speeches... the bastard had no manners, slouching his bac stick clamped lazily between his teeth. The man had instantly got his back up, not only for his smart ass... wannabee hardman attitude but also because Dimitar abhorred smoking.. it was a disgusting habit

"Your head is just something you keep a hat on isn't it..." he stretched for a name yet none came as his eyes fixed upon the cadet as he strode forwards, steps echoing upon the metal floor.

"The concept of synergy is most definitely valid and has been proven to work.. a group working in tandem is much more affective than individuals." 

He stood an arms length from the cadet and his mouth contorted in a sneer of contempt as he sized the cadet up and he almost felt him tense... like a cat back arching and claws tensing. Dimitar's hand was a bullet as it shot out from where it hung casually by his side to flick the stick from the mans lips were it fell smouldering upon the floor only to be crushed by Dimitar's booted foot.

"And dont smoke around me its a disgusting habit. If you spent less time sucking on that shit you might blow less smoke when you open your mouth to speak"

He turned away his eyes deadly cold as he fought to keep his face clear of any apprehension. His back was too the man and he felt strangely exposed... if he attacked him he could react in time to stop the blow. He took a step forward wondering on the consequences of his actions.. a flicker of doubt crossed his mind


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper jumped to his feet quickly and, tactical knife already back in its sheath, manouerved himself between Derrik and Dimitar. _"Guys we are all on the same team. Cool it."_ He had to admire Dimitar and his principals but also knew that Derrik was a tough opponent. _Hell I'm probably gunna get the first blow being inbetween them unless Derrik can keep calm_ Jasper thought to himself.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent was pretty shocked by the news, but his attention was was thrown wildly off balance when Christine, one of the female cadets he had hoping to come across again stood up and voiced her opinion.

Vincent once again thinking to himself, "Yes, we can definitely use each others qualities...." and then she started stretching, as if purposely to catch his eye.

Some of these other cadets seemed to have no such appreciation for women. One of them was too busy flicking a cig out of a guy's mouth, trying to start a fight.

"By the way" he thought further, "I dont see that Eirene girl here, thats a shame. Oh well makes my decision easier on who to go after first."

Vincent had remained standing by James and Alice while the news was given and asked them both, "So I don't suppose you guys have been in this situation before? Oh and by the way, do either of you happen to know that Christine girl over there?" pointing with backwards with his thumb."


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

_"And don’t smoke around me its a disgusting habit. If you spent less time sucking on that shit you might blow less smoke when you open your mouth to speak."_

Having slouched silently -an amused smirk across his face- through the entirety of the zealot’s rant, Derrik tensed as his fellow cadet presented his back. Jasper, evidently assuming a fight was to be had, was quick to interpose himself between them. A tense silence prevailed for several heartbeats whilst Derrik contemplated breaking the idiot’s jaw before he broke into a chuckling laugh. _‘Calm yer fuckin’ mouth, mate. I’m all good an’ ready to die in His glorious bloody name, me I’m jus’ a realist.’_ 
That said he turned his gaze onto Jasper, still standing between Dimitar and himself. _‘An’ you,’_ Derrik grinned,_ ‘easy on the trigger eh?’ _


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix finally decided to pipe up, even though he felt somewhat intimidated by the larger man. "Realist? Reality is we're a bunch of cadets in a badly-armed vessel! If they're bringing us up, it has to be bad!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

James' face had gone from a smirk to almost laughter as they were told that they were heading to the Eye to combat the Chaos Legions. Just when he though that he and Alice were about to have a calm lifestyle, this showed just how stupid command must have been to send this flying hunk of junk into that battle.

Alice was smiling also, not really able to believe they were once again being thrown into the shithole unwillingly. She didn't really mind fighting mutants or traitor guardsmen but she had never seen a chaos marine fight let alone a loyalist Astartes, and had a sick feeling in her gut that they were about to get a lot of time to acquaint themselves. She looked up at James who's brow furrowed at her now worried look and winked at him, he sighed as a confrontation went on between the gangar and what appeared to be a slightly not normal religious fanatic. 

James sure as hell wasn't about to jump in and stop the fight, it was often those people were the ones who got the first punch. Alice's body tensed as the religious cadet smacked the stick out of the gangar's mouth, that man had either a lot of faith or was supremely stupid, or maybe both. She wanted to jump in but decided not to, she didn't want to have to shank anyone and then get executed because of it, so she eased her grip on the hilt of her knife and when Vincent asked if they knew the girl Christine she said,* "Not really, I know I have spoken with her a few times and that James definately has not. Go talk to her."* James smiled and added, *"Give her some comfort, she's probably all shaken up about our new predicament."* He wanted to see what Vincent would do.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine had to sneeze. She was way more relaxed than she thought she'd be under these circumstances. She put on her gloves and holstered her auto-pistol. "_Hope you lads can actually save a lady in distress!_" She said, with a smirk on her face and a quick wink. "_So when will we hear our tactics or who's going to make them up? _"

OOC: update pls! ;D


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper waited a moment for Dimitar to sit down before he nodded once to Derrik _"Next time I will."_ Jasper didn't apologise. _As far as I'm concerned I have no need to apologise for being overly cautious_. Jasper turned and sat down at his bunk and heard Christines comments. He chuckled. _"I agree we need tactics."_ He started to twirl his combat knife again. He eyes kept darting around the room, still assessing some people.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack looked at the others, the whole ship was up fragging shit creek and Dimiter had time to go pick a fight with some guy, because he was having a smoke, 'smart guy Dimiter' Jack thought, 'picking a fight with someone who might have to save his arse one day'. 

Sighing Jack looked around, at his friends and enemies, some of them would die this war, even every single person on this ship might die, but it was a risk worth taking, to have a side beside the god emperor.

To see the battle through we give him a training of a life-time, grinning slightly, Jack walked over to a group of three who he didn't know, catching the last words "up about our new predicament", wondering what they were talking about he extended his hand, grinning with enthusiasm he didn't feel, and said "hey friends, we seem to be a bit up shit creek, my names Jack and yours is?"


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Flotov sat, watching how the cadet, Jasper, assumed a fighting pose with his combat knife. It was extremely amusing and funny. Demitar had rejected Flotov's drink, which was fair enough. If the guy didn't wanna drink, the guy didn't wanna drink, there was no pressure.

Demitar then politely and mannerly told the smoking cadet that the smoke was annoying him, politely and mannerly. Suddenly a cadet, armed to the teeth, jumped out and blocked the two cadets like they both were about to pull out guns on each other... even though they remained polite and manered. 

It was all really funny to Flotov. The message had been announced for battle, which was a bit surprising as they were all still young cadets. "Dammit, do we have to fight with the vostroyans though?"

Taking his mug back, he finished it and also drank the rest of his flask. Flotov was content; he was no longer sober.

Standing, he put his fist to the air and covered his mouth with the finger of his other hand. 

“Brothers...” He was whispering, eyes wide. “...to battle! Shh, They will hear us. Ha ha!” Shuffling through his belongings he pulled out his pistol holster and attempted to put it on. Giving up trying to clip the holster together, he took the gun out and put it in his jacket pocket while throwing the holster onto his bed.

“To war brothers! V stepi shirokoi pad ikanom, nash akruzhil konkadets zloi…” He was whispering an old Valhallan battle song as he stumbled towards the assembly area, laughing as he did so.

Suddenly he straightened and saluted smartly as an officer passed him and walked on as if he was completely sober. 

‘Bastard appeared outa nowhere, that was close.’ Flotov thought, swaggering in no specific direction once he was out of any officer’s view. “Where the hell do I go now? This place looks different with all these bloody Vostroyans hanging around. Pfft, this way looks good.”
Walking in a circle he made it back to his bunk and decided that it would be best if he followed his comrades to the assembly area.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"Dont have to tell me twice buddy."

Vincent gave James a slight pat on the back as he stepped away from the twin like couple, over to the girl who was actually single.

he spoke up before even reaching to her, "Why, you in distress already? Looks like i'll have to step up to the job on account of all these other guys are too busy playin cards, drinking booze, and pickin fights.

Seems like if we didnt have much time left to live we should be enjoying it rather than being jerks. 

I dont think I've formally introduced myself to you yet?" he says, and holds his hand out to shake christine's.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Void always was a place of dark tales and legends. Stories of the Empyrean filled the nightmares of young children, and the stories of ancient merchant fleets. The accursed Astartes, those who had set themselves upon the road of damnation, habited these hallowed lands. For the small fleet that now pushed its way through the miasma that was the Warp, none dared drop their guard. Squads of Cadets armed to the teeth with Auto-Type Weapons patrolled the outer decks and guarded most bulkheads. 

Eight hours had passed since word of the Huntress being pressed back into service had come through and already new shells were being pushed into housings upon their automated tracks, gangs of Cadets supporting the building sized shells with aching arms, though they all knew if it was to roll, none would get very far before being crushed. The First Son and Sir Vladimir were providing a escort to the Huntress, both of the mighty vessels ready to fight off any wannabe attackers. 

Most Cadets however, were kept within their barracks until Jellicoe could assign them a position upon the ship or upon one of the Vostroyan ones around them, several had even been positioned upon a Vanedian Troop Ship, but were currently awaiting transfer within one of the hangers. None of the Ship-Captains had fired upon the five Chaos Cruisers trailing them, each one covered in barbed spikes and hooks. 

Kuribayashi had prepped two Training Companies for the repelling of boarding actions, Dorn and Macharius, and had positioned them at strategic positions in two thousand feet intervals. Both were on high alert, however each Cadet was armed with a simple Auto-Rifle and Auto-Pistol, due to the larger and more destructive equipment having been reserved for the defence of the bridge and engine. 

However, most fearing of all, was that no one managed to pick up the giant Chaos Battleship that had appeared several thousand kilometers in the distance. Not one of the Cruisers, bar maybe the giant Sven Nighthammer, matched the tonnage of the Battleship. The Warp was suddenly torn open, and both the Imperials and Chaos Ships were spat outwards. 

The thirteen Vostroyan Cruisers immediately flared, their engines gaining power and began to perform a defensive movement, circling around the Huntress and the eighteen or so transports that hid behind her. Thirty Frigates and Destroyers, operating in Squadrons of two, could be seen with weapons rolling from protective housings, hundreds of slaves and criminals pushing them forwards. The six Chaos Ships were outgunned and outnumbered. 

The Sir Vladimir, First Son and Sven Nighthammer stood their ground before the main fleet, the Huntress slowly, like a old man, began to pull itself towards them. What was Jellicoe thinking? His ship would be slaughtered by the enemy fleet, no matter how small it was. The Chaos Battleship fired a single shot from its prow mounted bombardment cannon, sending the super structure size round forwards with a creak of ancient pistons. 

It took eight minutes to get near the first four ships, however instead of hitting any it simple collapsed in on itself, sending a blue wave through the fleet. Aboard the Huntress, the large overhead beam lights fluttered and died. As did those upon the other three ships, casting the crews aboard in a almost fearful darkness. The enemy ships launched a wave of transports, small things that were yet seemingly bloated. Upon them, hundreds of Chaos Shock Troopers awaited the blood of the Imperials. 

A misfire from the First Son detonated several, crushing them into unrecognizable pulps and causing them to drift into one another, a small sun like fireball erupting outwards and engulfing three others. However it was not enough, because as the crews of the Huntress battled with her ancient systems, the first Chaos-Boarders leapt from their ship into the hanger. 

++++++++

Jasper: You hear the sound of approaching footprints, and spin on your heel, shouldering your Auto-Rifle and staring into the darkness with squinted eyes. Suddenly, a small man wearing black robes leaps from the shadows with a blade in one hand, the other grips your shoulder tightly and you both fall to the metal floor, your weapon spinning away. He brings the blade down upon your head, but you dodge it expertly and kick him away, into the nearest wall. He lunges again, and this time draws blood across your cheek. Kill him. (Note, this will take at least one post, but I would advise spreading it out, you cannot however draw your Auto-Pistol due to each time you reach for it the man lunges once more, time for your knife skills to shine)

Jack: You and a young Cadet, one who you have not seen before, are slowly moving through the cargo area, your eyes alert and snapping at the darkness. You turn down a long corridor made from crates, either side of you being unreachable by at least three metres. A torch light brings your attention to the end of the ‘corridor’ and you slide between two crates, leaving the young lad standing out there when he is illuminated by a bright light, dropping his Auto-Rifle to the floor and raising his hands. 

A voice sounds “Krea ang meol?” and the boy panics, moving for his Auto-Pistol only to have a pair of rounds puncture his flesh, flipping him onto his back as bloody ribbons fall behind him. You spin from around the corner, and a giant of a man grabs you by the throat with dirty fingers, grinning through scarred lips. As he lifts you, you fire twice with you Auto-Rifle wildly and pull away his arm, blood squiring in all directions. 

You slip back into the small gap and push through to the other side, seven of the Chaos-Boarders fellows quickly push themselves through as you leap over a rummaged through crate and land on the other side, weapon ready. (Kill these, remember you only have your Auto-Pistol and Rifle, along with anything such as a Combat Knife, however I would advise not getting into close combat until you thin the numbers).

James and Alice: You two find yourselves in a small ventilation tunnel, with enough room for you both to move side by side comfortably. A shrill howl causes you to spin, Auto-Rifles at the ready. The darkness is pierced by a lume-globe that James is carrying in one hand, the other is holding his Auto-Rifle. The sound of padding causes you to step backwards, and suddenly a pair of red eyes Cyber-Mastiffs with shaggy fur and reinforced jaws step out of the dark, followed by five more and a pair of fat handlers. 

One of your guns fire, and turn the side of one handler into a red, pulsing mass causing him to fall to his knees and hold the wound, his grip loosening upon the grip of his large chain. It slips from his fingers and the first beast steps forwards, lips curling and leaps at you. (Run! The tunnel branches off every now and again into large fan rooms, though the only way across these is a narrow beam that will take you some time to do so. The Cyber-Mastiffs are fast, and all seven have now been released while the uninjured Traitor helps his partner. Note, the tunnel twists and turns several times, however the only way out is a ladder a fair distance away, if you do go into a fan room, you will come out into a adjoining tunnel, though these will lead to the same area, the Mastiffs can follow you through these, but that does not mean you cannot use the rotating blades to your advantage). 

Marcus: You find yourself in a small hanger near the engines, as a Chaos-Transport hovers several metres away, eight Chaos-Boarders in red tacky uniforms with Chainswords and Axes drop from it, their faces obscured behind ornate masks. They move towards your position behind a panel and you spin out, double tapping the trigger of your Auto-Rifle and sending one of the enemy onto his back, holes punctured through him. 

These are Khorne Worshippers, you however do not know this, but chose to keep them at a distance due to you being outnumbered and not having any CC weapons on you at the time. (As said, keep them at a distance and keep them off, this will take you multiple posts, due to them being rather fast you are constantly moving, there is steps nearby that leads up to a second level that acts as a control room which was vacated several minutes before). 

Felix: You are standing alone in a room that has been already passed through, due to several torn apart Cadets, and even a single Chaos-Boarder lying in slumped positions, their bodies cold however still wet from their own blood and urine. You kick over one Cadet and a hand wraps around your ankle, the Cadet has no lower legs, and blood is dripping from his nostrils. You either kill him, or try to get him out of there, depending on which, you will either-

A) Kill him, and leave the room coming out into a small domed area in the structure of the ship you see in the centre is three Chaos-Boarders kneeling over a body, kill them in any way you want, however there are three of them and one of you, and each is armed with a forearm long blade for close combat. 

B) Get the man to the nearest Medicae section and move on into the halls of the ship, after the cadet surgeon there request you to find any more injured and bring them back, however you might run into a Chaos-Boarder or two. 

Dimitar and Vincent: You pair are selected by Kuribayashi to accompany him in a counter strike against a large Chaos-Boarders force and are now awaiting in a hallway with the venerable Commissar and eighteen other Cadets, with you two being the closest to him, backs against the wall. Suddenly some thirty Chaos-Boarders move past before you, a single one turns and Kuribayashi puts a single Bolt through his skull shouting “Cadets! Into them!” and leaps forwards cutting down another, before diving away. 

You two each have four enemies crowding towards you, and both draw the Chainswords you have been outfitted with along, if you want, your Auto-Pistol. Each of these enemies carry a small form of Chainsword, and are swinging it wildly as they get closer to you, baring their sharp edged teeth. They all charge at once. (Take your four guys down, they will have speed over you, due to them wearing nothing but robes, however you have a larger weapon and thus do not need to get as close to them as they do to you). 

Derrik: You are in a outer ship corridor when something crashes through the door nearby and a Cadet clutching a Chaos-Boarder falls to the ground in a crumpled heap. A blade flashes from the sleeve of the Chaos Cultist and slices the throat of the Cadet, blood covering the face of the killer. The Cultist pulls himself up quickly and spots you, he grabs a pile of metal poles on the floor nearby and throws one to you, which you grab quickly. 

He himself throws the rest to the ground, gripping his own and lunges forwards. You feel the cold metal hit your nose, sending a spurt of blood across your fatigues and causing you to step backwards, head lowered while the pole is raised above it for protection. (Take him down, however you are unarmed over than that, the Cadet who died still has his Auto-Pistol holstered, if you can get to that you may use it to take him out). 

Flotov: You move silently through the halls closest to the centre with balled fists, your weapons having been left in the armoury due to a close run in with a enemy Heavy Flamer Operator. As you turn a corner, a fellow Cadet punches you and flips you to the floor, going down onto his haunches he grabs you by the fatigues and pulls you to his face hissing “You bastard! You got a close friend of mine transferred to a Penal Ship, now I am gonna give you something to complain about” he draws a pen knife and lifts it above him, blade angled. 

As he brings it down, you punch him in the jaw twice and he falls backwards, however he does not let go and instead brings you down with him. (Render him useless, however do not harm him with the blade, just knock him out (Not instantly, he will put up a fight) and move on to the closest hanger, where I will post for you in the next update). 

Christine: You find yourself face to face with a large mutant, a pair of horns curling from his head while rows upon rows of shark like teeth enthrall his mouth. He is wearing some form of armour, crude silver and bronze plates. He laughs and reaches for you, but you quickly bring your Auto-Rifle up and break the bones in his left hand. He howls and swings his arms into a nearby door, denting it and ripping his skin. You roll under his legs and back away from him, readying your weapon for firing. (Kill him, note while his armour is crude, it will hold up for several shots, and due to him being his size he will not be taken down as easy as you might think.

Necrosis: If you are still interested, pm me and ill make a update for you


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

_They've finally come. Chaos has come..._ Felix walked into the room with intense trepidation, raising his standard-issue autogun at the body of one of the foul enemies. A breath escapes his mouth and he relaxes slightly, advancing forward. The grip on the gun feels awkward and alien compared to the lasgun he was used to.

He kicks each of the bodies in turn, not trusting them to be dead, until he comes to one cadet, missing both legs. A groan and a vice-grip on his leg after he was about to leave are this poor souls only indicators of life. Felix kneels down.

"Do you want to live like this?" His voice is that of a whisper, barely loud enough but sufficient with his mouth to the mans ear. More groaning. _This man probably wouldn't be able to afford the expensive treatment that could replace his legs. He'd live his entire life like this, with nightmares about being disembowled by these.....things._

Felix shot once with his autogun, killing the man instantly, and splattering blood all over Felix. He looked sadder than he did before, but determined. He *would* beat these chaos scum. He had doubted before, but now vengeance was with him. He stepped lightly past the bodies.

He then opened the door to the next room, gun at the ready, and he was glad for that precaution. Three of them kneeled over a body, and the sounds they were making drowned out that of the door. He couldn't comprehend what they were doing to the body, and he didn't want to know. Quickly, before they could notice he was here, he fired a solid shot against the head of one, then switched to full auto, firing controlled bursts at the other two. If they were as fast as Chaos was rumoured to be, then Felix would have a problem.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack jumped over a crate, his breath pounding in his ears, running full tilt he ran up a stack of crates and at the top.

Spinning around he aimed down the sights of his rifle, he shot one in the chest and another in the stomach, before jumping off the crates and running around a huge packing container, he flicked a switch that killed all the lights in the huge transport room, before mounting a pair of night vision goggles from his mechanical gear, used for getting into rooms where the lights have blown to repair an electrical circuit or something like that.

Fading into the shadows of a massive crate he covered a big expanse of the room with nervous and shaky twitches, until he saw a huge person covered in the blood of humans and the head of the poor man that Jack had been with earlier, tied onto the mans belt and swinging back and forth, angrily Jack shouldered his weapon and shot the man in the throat, watching, his eyes full with hatred as the man fell to his knees, gurgling in and out as he tried to breath, before suddenly falling to the ground, a pool of blood spooling out around his body.

Jack turned and ran up a pile of crates, watching for the other four men he had seen, jumping out of the top, he climbed onto a steel girder where he had a view of the entire room, he spotted two more men running towards him, he reasoned they must have heard the gun shot and came after him

Aiming quickly he shot one and aimed at the other one, cursing quietly he was shocked when a shot pinged off the roof right above him, making his lose his footing as fall from the roof, to land on top of a crate making it half collapse under his weight, he crawled out just in time to see a man run around the corner, the man started to speak in words that hurt Jacks head "Et voirl Se'dehg ha... his voice was suddenly cut off as Jack shot him in the chest, sending him hurtling back to crash into a cloth covered object.

Jack turned around and started running down an alley way to come around the corner and come face-to-face with a surprised enemy troopers, Jack recovered more quickly than the trooper and spun his gun around, making the trooper "kiss the stock" and dropping him to the ground, before pulling his knife out and slitting the mans throat, whispering in the man ear "for the emperor!"

Laying his gun on the ground he pulled out his cloth and wiped it along his knife, just as he heard a voice say beside him, "Har sek farnes" turning slowly he saw a troopers legs, and when he looked up a troopers face grinning wildly with a barrel pointed into Jack face, as they looked at each other, the enemy trooper laughed uproariously lifting his gun barrel a minute amount, jack saw his chance and leap't forward tackling the man and raising his fist, and then swinging it to connect with the mans face, breaking his nose and jaw bone, crawling away quickly he grabbed his gun and turned towards the man, shooting with full auto as he did, nearly eviscerating the man as he held his face, Jack released his breath loudly in a sigh.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine looked at the fellow. "_I wasn't actually referring to myself, since i'll always try to stay out of danger's range. Although I do appreciate your offer._" The fellow wanted to give her a hand, to introduce himself. "_Christine, and you are?_" she said, while shaking his hand.

Then the lights went out... when her eyes were used to the darkness she could see a pretty big monsterlike creature coming in.

Christine was shocked by the looks of it. Though the thing surely was able to get wounded. She decided to aim for pieces of armourless skin. Mainly around the knees, ankles and hips. She shot three bullets towards the creatures right knee, hitting two. The beast was still standing though, so she decided to change tactics: Shoot the beast in the mouth. There was no way it could be able to survive a few auto-rounds in the mouth.

The beast tried to hit her with and christine only barely evaded the strike. The wall behind her crumbled, and a few small parts of the wall scratched her face and neck. "_Die!!!_" she screamed, aiming for the beast's mouth. 5 bullets hit, 2 bullets crunching some of his teeth. A lot of gurlging sounds came out of it, but no more screams. It was still alive, but clearly suffering from it's wounds. 

Christine could hear gunfire nearby. Some shots sounded way more powerful than the average navy's weaponry. Then a loud bang, the creature in front of her kneeled. His wounds clearly giving him a slow death. Christine looked at the monstrosity in front of her, and wondered what made her survive this. The monster looked at her. Then the monster lunged at her with the last remaining bit of life force it had. Christine was surprised and only clamped on to the auto-gun. She was blown into a wall, and could feel some pain on her back. She tried to stand up, but this was harder than it seemed. She had to go see a medic, which she hoped was still at his post nearby...

OOC: I thought it'd be impossible for a cadet to kill a monster like that without any injuries. Christine'll move to the medic's post, and in a next update you can decide what injuries she has (or wether there's even a medic )


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As soon as the lights went out Jasper became more alert. He heard someone running down the corridor straight towards him. He turned just as a man wearing a black robe leapt on him knocking his autorifle away. The chaos worshipper laughed manically as he brought the sword down but Jasper moved just in time and kicked him off. They both staggered to their feet. 

The Chaos worshipper swung his sword the tip slashing Jaspers cheek. Jasper quickly grabbed his combat knife and settled into a defensive posture. He waited for the Chaos warrior, who had the longer weapon to attack. He ducked under his first slash and slashed his knife straight at its throat. 

However it suddenly had its blade in the way blocking his attack. He rolled away kicking out at the warrior and hitting its hip. He flicked his knife up in the air and quickly settled in an perfect throwing stance. He grabbed his knife and threw it. It stabbed its hand holding the sword causing it to howl in pain dropping it. 

Jasper quickly seized the initaitive and ran forward. He grabbed his knifes hilt and pulled it out of its hand. It gave another howl of pain but before Jasper could deliver the killing blow the chaos worshipper struck out with his fist aimed straight at Jaspers face. Jasper ducked and crash tackled the chaos worshipper to the floor. He hit him in the face breaking his nose before yelling _"DIE CHAOS SCUM!"_ as he plunged his knife down into its throat. It gurgled and twitched a little.

He kept his knife in until the gurgling stopped before standing and grabbing his autorifle. He felt the blood running down his cheek and thought _should probably go see a medic about this._


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The commissar was tall noble in stature, he the man that upheld the emperors law, that executed traitors that held the line. A noble cause, a noble man amongst inferiors. It swelled Dimitars heart to be choosen in the cause and he held a tight grip upon the hilt of his chainsword, finger twitching above the rune that would send the jagged teeth into a deadly whir. 

Dimitar positioned himself as close to the Commissar as possible standing back straight and shoulders back his autogun slung over his back and pistol out and raised his pistol waiting with his back to the wall and watching the corridor.

Then they came a trickle turning into a a tide of chaotic worshippers rushing through the corridor and Dimitar shrunk backwards a prayer to the emperor upon his lips

"May I smite your foes.... spill their blood with my name upon your lips... you are my guiding light so guide my blade and bolt to destroy your enemies and protect your sacred dream"

“Cadets! Into them!” roared the commissar and Dimitar's pistol bucked and he felt a small strain in his shoulder muscle whilst the lightly armoured cultist slumped knocking into another who fell avoiding Dimitars second shot which slammed straight into the stomach of a second man who doubled over before lying still.

The cultists reeled surprised by the sudden rounds in their midst and Dimitar crouched as they charged, robes flapping as they rushed towards them weapons in hand

Two more autopistol rounds finished the nearest two cultists and he pulled himself from his knee, slipping his chainsword from his belt and thumbing the activation rune and holding the sword out in front of him

"In the name of the emperor return to where you came, bastards" he roared as the lines of chaotic minions came ever closer...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent was right pissed off, Before he could tell the girl his name all the cadets were thrown into groups and told to go to various locations on the ship, Just eight hours and the chaos threat was already upon them. These damn bastards seriously **** blocked him.

in his head all he could think about was getting through this so he could make sure Christine was okay and get back to business. He wasnt scared of these people at all, "They're cowards just like us, being forced into the first waves of resistance.

"charge!" yelled the commissar! grunts and yells from throats blended with the whirring blades of chainswords, and shots from auto pistols.

Vincent was one of the first into the group of enemies, shoving into four of them who quickly shot back terming at his uniform with their quick blows from lighter chainswords.

He took a step back and held his firmly horizontally blocking moving up and down as appropriate. They struck several times with annoying battle cries in his face. He gave a strong push back, then kicked out with his leg catching one in the knee. he quickly brought his chainsword down upon this heretic, and a wide back swing with his longer chainsword caught a second one, 

"The odds are looking a little more even now aint it you little f***s." he said to the remaining two that faced him.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

_‘Frakin’ bastards,’_ Derrik muttered for perhaps the hundredth time over the course of the last few minutes. Emperor damn that Commissar bastard and the rest of them, spreading the cadets out piecemeal across the ship to be picked off by bands of slavering Chaos worshippers. 
Throne but these heretics were something else. Derrik had witnessed a pack of them literally tearing one of his fellow cadets limb from limb before they had come after Derrik himself. During the ensuing madness he’d misplaced his bloody auto-rifle likely in the grubby clutches of some babbling traitor, Derrik thought humourlessly. 

A sudden flurry of activity cut abruptly through Derrik’s musings as a screaming tangle of bloody bodies collapsed through a nearby hatchway. Before he could react, the deadly scuffle was over, his fellow cadet very much dead with his jugular sliced and a wickedly cruel blade embedded deep in his neck. As the cultist rose up the former ganger’s eyes flashed towards the auto-pistol holstered at the dead man’s hip. 
Gurgling something unintelligible his opponent hefted a heavy pile of construction poles, throwing one to Derrik in a clear sign. Smiling grimly at the challenge Derrik was taken utterly by surprise as the other man rushed forward, his wide girth belying unnatural speed. Staggering backward in a spray of blood Derrik roared furiously. Quickly readjusting his grip on the makeshift weapon in his hands Derrik lowered his head and rushed the man, pole outstretched before him with both hands. Momentum carried them both forward crashing solidly into a plasteel bulkhead. Keeping the frothing lunatic pinned firmly beneath his weapon Derrik delivered a bone snapping headbutt, grinning savagely. Spitting blood the bearlike naval cadet threw his head forward again and again into the yielding flesh of the Chaos heretic’s face until it resembled nothing more than a mangled crimson ruin. The still body slid to the floor. 
Taking a step back, Derrik exhaled a long grateful breath of stale air before plucking up the dead cadet’s auto-pistol. Its ammo-counter read nearly dry. _Frak..._


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Stumbling throught the halls, Flotov was searching for an officer to give him orders. He was still fairly drunk and recklessly moved without any weapons, relying on his fists and his skills at fighting.

He had no time to pick his weapons up as he was attacked by fire. Suddenly a fist flew out from the corner and Flotov hit the floor. Flotov was confused as his attacker didn't seem to resemble any Chaos description and he was wearing the Cadet uniform.

Drunk, Flotov was smiling as his enemy swore angrily at him, suddenly the attacker pulled out a small knife and Flotov's expression changed as this had just become serious. Knocking the attacker back with two quick jabs to his face, Flotov expertly leaped forward and kicked the knife out of the Cadet's hand.

The two assumed fighting positions. Flotov wasn't worried about his skill in a fist fight and he could clearly tell that his enemy knew very little about martial arts but Flotov was still drunk and his current abilities were severly impaired as he had only just begun teaching himself how to fight intoxicated.

The Cadet rushed forward, his right fist swinging wide. Moving left, Flotov crashed into the wall and stumbled off into the Cadet, knocking his enemy off balance.

The Cadet tried to retaliate with a kick but Flotov dropped to his knees, dodging the Cadet's kick from under and barreled his body, head butting the Cadet's single standing leg, breaking his knee and toppling him over.

As the cadet fell, Flotov sprung up and smashed his fist into the cadet's liver and dropped on top of the cadet, knocking the wind out of him. Standing up, Flotov watched the Cadet gurgle for breath. Swinging his foot forward into the cadet's head, Flotov missed and hit the wall, knocking himself back and smashing his own head against the wall behind him. "Argh shit!"

"Crap! Thats gonna hurt when I sober up." Finally he swung his foot and succesfully knocked the cadet out with a kick to his chin.

"Pfft, gotta keep going."

Flotov continued to stumble down the corridor until he made it to what looked like a hanger. "Don't know what I'm gonna find here, but awesome!"


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Pulling himself to his feet warily Derrik’s eyes roved over the two bloody corpses strewn across the hallway. Pausing for a moment he silently gazed down the shadowed maze of twisting corridors, listening for anymore unwelcome surprises. _'Sabbat's teats,_' Derrik swore, quickly striding towards the closest corpse and eyeing it up for anything of value, _‘Sorry lads, I need this shit more than you eh?’_


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

So this was it thought Marcus do or die, ive been in worse situations than this he mused, but couldnt for the life of him think where. The transport ship was hovering over the hanger waiting to unload its cargo of chaos worshipers.

Crouching behind a panel Marcus sighted down his auto rifle waiting for the first of the heretics to appear, then it all kicked off, all at once eight of them jumped out and started to head in his direction. Marcus quickly jumped out from behind the panel unleashing the first few shots in anger and dropping the first of the boarders. 

Quickly scampering across the hanger he ducked in behind a crate beside the stairwell. 1 down 7 to go the odds were getting better. if only he could keep them at a distance with only close combat weapons he couldnt be harmed, easier said than done though. springing up marcus was taken a bit by surprise as they were alot closer than he expected he loosened off another volley of shots taking another two down.

Five to go not bad heading up the stairs he felt the tip of an axe just miss the back of his head and crash into the stairs, too close for comfort gotta keep moving. After reaching the top of the stairs he turned and droped his persuer with the butt of his gun sending him crashing into the rest comming up after him. with the tangle of bodies lying at the bottom of the stairs Marcus opened up on full auto, indiscriminatley firing into the mass of bodies at anything moving.

When he eventually stopped firing nothing was moving, though he wasnt taking any chances he took out his combat knife and headed down to the mass of bodies. They all seemed dead when suddenly one of them jumped up catching marcus on the top of the arm with a glancing blow but with enough force to spin him around and send him crashing to the floor. Rolling on impact with the floor and rising in one fluid motion Marcus faced his opponent who was rushing towards him screaming blasphemous words at him which burned into the back of his head. Marcus ducked to the left letting the heretics speed and motion off balance himself and cut the man across his abdomen. Not one for looking a gift horse in the mouth Marcus dived on him and lifting the mans head back he sliced across his throat end the fight.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

James had shot at the first trainer to take a step towards them, this had been a bad idea, the man's whole left side was blown off letting the mastiffs loose as the other trainer went to help his friend. Alice shot at one mastiff's head as they began to run down the tunnel they were in and cursed when she missed, these things would be the deaths of them if they couldn't figure out how to kill them all.

As they ran they passed rooms with huge fans in them, Alice skidded to a halt and ran into one pulling James with her. She pointed to the fans and the small beam that ran to it,_ "Look if we can get across that beam and through the blades it will take the damned dogs some time to get to us."_ James nodded and gulped, he had always been afraid of heights.

Alice went first and lithely made her way across, waiting for the blades to pass a few times before jumping through unharmed and beconing James to come after her. He heard barking behind him and as he made his way slowly across the beam he could hear more then see the cyber mastiffs behind him. Cursing he turned to see one jump out at him and he fell, more out of fear then actual reflexes, and landed hard on the beam and held on for dear life as the mastiff went soaring over his head and into the blades. 

Getting up, Alice shooting at the mastiffs behind him, he slowly made his way across shaking the whole time. Once across Alice shook her head at him, _"Baby, sheesh you can rob and pillage and kill with pirates but you can't cross a damned beam."_ He looked at her as if she had just questioned his manhood and as they made their way into an adjoining tunnel, *"You forgot the beam was over a huge bottomless chasm."*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Chaos Ships, their hulls bristling with arcane symbols and cannons, did not fire that day. Instead, after the Chaos-Boarders had been launched they disappeared into the Warp, abandoning their menials to the Imperials. Aboard the Huntress, the clatter of guns and screams of Cadets and Chaos-Boarders alike could be heard. For those fighting it was certainly etched with fear as they clawed their ways through the dark labyrinthine hallways. 

Captain Jellicoe was amongst the defenders, a Power Sword in one hand and a Bolt Pistol in the other, his golden armour shining in the reflections of enemy rounds. Not one member of the Cadet crew did not fight that day, those who refused were shot after the enemy had been repelled by Kuribayashi, however those numbers barely reached the double digits.

For those Cadets within, the stain of Chaos would never leave their hearts until the days they each died. Thankfully, many of those Cadets would aspire to become something higher, and for the vast majority that was true. 

Felix: The first Chaos-Boarder’s skull fractures and bursts, leaking a mixture of fluid, bone and brain across the deck. You switch to full auto, and a second and third round hit the second of the Boarder’s causing the man to fall to the ground with his right knee and shoulder torn open and leaking his life. The third however goes completely unharmed, and a grin flashes across his mouth. 

He runs towards you like a bullet, faster than anything you could ever achieve and in one blinding movement hits you across the jaw with his elbow. You stumble backwards twice, fingers jerking around your weapon but not one round even comes near to hitting him. He brings his blade to bear upon you, but with that you swing your Rifle and strike him in the nose cracking it violently. 

The Boarder returns “Gar eshk matg!” and black flips, a small blade sliding from his sleeve and embedding itself in your chest. You fall to your knees and grip it, your other hand bringing your Rifle upwards. (What do you do? While not life threatening, the blade is keeping the wound shut, do you take it out or leave it in? However kill the Boarder. He is currently standing a metre or two in front of you, his blade ready to take the killing blow.)

Jack: With the hanger clear, you move upwards via a access ladder and come onto a raised gantry overlooking that below. Your hands are raw from clutching the cold metal rungs and your left is bleeding near the index finger. The platform is empty of supplies bar a small medical box hanging upon the wall. You quickly rap a bandage around both hands, and now pull your Auto-Rifle from your shoulder. 

You spin to the sound of footsteps and find a young women in fluttering robes, her body perfectly curved standing there. Her long mane of black hair is pulled back over her shoulders. She walks towards you, placing one hand on your chest and kisses your lips however as she does so, her nails suddenly dig into your skin and twist, her second arm slashing your ribs with a ornate blade. You spin around, and kick her twice in the gut causing her to yelp and flip backwards. (Kill her, you may throw her over the edge, but not right away, also take it in that she could also do the same to you. While the drop is sheer, there are several awnings you can land upon if that does happen). 

Jasper and Christine 

Christine: You make your way to the Medicae deck and when you enter are taken aghast by the sheer amount of injured clogging the beds there. You make your way down a flight of metal steps and towards a Medicae with a blood stained apron pulled over his body, his eyes hidden behind a pair of orange tinted glasses. The man looks up at you, running one blood slicked glove through his air and motioning for you to take a seat nearby. 

You do so, and he flips you onto your belly, sighing as he sees the shrapnel embedded within your back. Slowly he begins to extract each piece painfully until he lifts you off the chair and nods, you thank him and walk away seeing a fellow Cadet along the way who you recognize. He is being pushed out of a nearby door, after being slapped in the cheek where he has a bloody rent in his skin. You approach him, and suddenly you are both pushed through a door, with a Auto-Gun now pushed into his hands. 

Jasper: You move into the Medicae Deck and are called over to a over plump man with a thick goatee who grabs you by the fatigues and pulls you closer, scanning the wound on your cheek he slaps it with one hand and laughs saying “A grazing! Look around you lad I have actual wounds to tend to!” he pushes you away towards a door and you find a bloody Auto-Rifle being pressed into open palms when you notice Christine nearby. 

Both of you: The two of you are talking quietly, getting to know each other in a attempt to calm the situation and are slowly making your way through a darkened hallway, the lights above you flickering on and off every now and again. The thumping of heavy footsteps causes you to pull into a side closest, barely big enough for both of you to stand in. 

A large brute of a man moves past, his head hidden beneath a knight influenced helm. You spin out from behind him and fire eight rounds into his back, it stumbles forwards however the wounds instantly heal and it spins, a Chainsword suddenly in his hands. He charges forwards like a stampeding bull and hits you both away, sending you into either side of the wall with a thump. (Team work is needed here, his head is the weak point, however firstly you have to get the Helm off, while avoiding his ponderous swings)

Dimitar and Vincent:

The battle for the hallway is over, and you find yourselves amongst the last seven of the survivors along with Kuribayashi who is kneeling above the body of a Cadet. You are both drenched with sweat and blood, your fatigues smelling of smoke from the sheer amount of weapons fire that has gone on. Vincent, your lower left arm was torn by a stray round and is bleeding over your wrist as a young woman, with sparking blue eyes sits down next to you and introduces herself as Kalmia before beginning to wrap a bandage around your arm. 

Dimitar, you went unharmed in the fray bar a split lip from being punched by one of the Boarders. Before Kalmia is finished wrapped your arm in bandages Vincent, Kuribayashi says “We are to be among a spearhead Cadets in retaking the primary Hanger, gather what provisions you can from those humble deceased and we shall move on”.

You gather any spare ammunition you can, and head towards the hanger via a maintenance elevator. When you enter, you meet up with eighty or so other Cadets, however none are of TC Dorn. They are hidden behind a barrier of crates and vehicles, their Auto-Rifles pulled into their chests tightly. Several hold Chainswords and other close combat weapons, but for the most part they are devoid. 

Kuribayashi advances forwards to a TC Captain, who is directing his men with silent movements and reloads his Bolt Pistol quickly. In front of the crates you can see a great number of Chaos-Boarders preparing to move through the ship. Suddenly Kuribayashi presses down hard upon the activation rune of his Chainsword and leaps the crate, a salvo of Auto-Fire follows and guns down the first thirty or so Chaos-Boarders. 

You follow however, Vincent, you find yourself separated from Kalmia who is somewhere behind the crates using any emergency supplies she has on those who were injured while trying to leap the crates. 

Dimitar: You are moving through the tide of Chaos-Boarders, and are rapidly approaching the crackling void shields and the expansive fall between the hanger and their small emitters. As you get nearer a Chaos-Boarder covered in tattoos slams into your back, taking you to the ground and causing your Chainsword to slide off the edge but luckily it gets caught by a small strap that is usually wrapped around your wrist. 

The man spins you around and you punch upwards, breaking his jaw with a loud click and sending him onto the deck. You get up, Auto-Pistol at the ready to fire when a second assailant strikes you in the temple, sending nausea through your senses. (Kill them both, your Chainsword is dangling so you can get it however if you do so, you will leave your flank open and be near the edge. Both are armed with shock mauls, so try not to get to close to them unless you have the means to back yourself up.)

Vincent: You find yourself alone in one corner of the hanger, a Cyber-Mastiff is moving towards you, chunks of meat dangling from its metal fangs. Larger than any dog you have seen and covered in fur, it suddenly leaps at you and hits you into the wall violently. You fall to the ground, gripping it by the throat in a attempt to stop it from ripping the skin of your face clean off. 

A Bolt-Round tears away its side, causing the body to snap in two and roll away leaving you covered in oil and blood. You look to see Kuribayashi, his Chainsword beheading one man without looking, nodding at you. As you get up, a Chainsword strikes you in the gut, however it simply rips away your shirt there and you stumble back in shock as a small wiry man grins. (Use your Chainsword to kill him, be creative here, he is smaller than you but not faster, however will your wound slow you down?). 

Derrik: Your newly found Auto-Pistol has seven rounds in it and continue through the nerve centre of the Huntress, passing giant consoles and every now and again the broken body of a Chaos-Boarder. As you advance you catch movement in the corner of your eye and spin to see a Chaos-Boarder standing over the body of a young Cadet with a blade in hand. You break into a sprint and barrel into the man, not using your Auto-Gun due to the amount of precious equipment surrounding you. 

As you brawl with him on the ground, his blade digs into your abdomen and twists, ripping flesh. You fall off him, holding your wound shut and spit upon his boots in defiance. The Boarder brings his blade up above his head to kill you. (Kill him before he does you, ignore the equipment, you will have to use your Auto-Pistol if you are to survive). 

Flotov: You stumble onwards, drunken and disorientated when a Cyber-Mastiff leaps upon you, causing you to fall into a nearby room, the door slamming shut and trapping you and the creature within. You look around, and find a nearby mop though wooden. (Take down the beast, however how you will do so it is your choice, you only have the mop as a weapon, along with a nearby bucket). 

Marcus: You breath loudly, panting as the battle is over and look around. You have won the fight, yet something feels strange to you. Suddenly, a creature with ebony skin, its eyes missing, and long talons falls onto your back and bites down on your shoulder ripping skin as it does so. You roar in pain and reach up, grabbing the naked being by its shoulders and flip it onto the floor before, a clump of your flesh in its mouth. 

You step away, reloading your Auto-Rifle as quickly as possible when the beast jumps onto its feet, charging forwards it stabs you twice in the chest with its claws but not powerful enough to cause any major damage. (Your shoulder that was injured is the left, however your arm is now flaring with pain and with every movement you feel sinews ripping. Kill it with your Rifle, however it is faster than anything you will see so you must be quick and think fast). 

James and Alice: As James is pulling himself from the tunnel, a Cyber-Mastiff suddenly clamps its teeth around his lower leg, pulling him down into the dark shaft with a thump as the padding of paws gets louder. James is clinging to the first rung with one hand, the other trying to find his Auto-Pistol which has fallen away. (James is useless at the moment, so Alice will have to save him but with haste, and then when you do so how will you get him back up the ladder with a injured leg? The rest of the Mastiff’s are closing with every second.)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix felt a grim satisfaction as the first shot fractured his targets head, but that quickly dissipated once he switched to full-auto. The recoil was something he was unfamiliar with, and most of his shots went wide, though he managed to get two bullets into one of the heretics rushing him.

The last one closed quicker than he thought possible, and after a flash of movement Felix was on the ground, with the dim sounds of gunfire in his ears. He flipped over, and brought up the gun, any thoughts of using it for its intended purpose gone as he smashed the mans nose.

“Gar eshk matg!” The thing jumped backwards, and a pain arose in Felix's chest. He fell to his knees, realizing that he had gotten up somewhere in the exchange. It went in for the kill.

And died as Felix pulled the trigger on his autogun, which he still gripped. The first round took him in the stomach, and two others travelled up his body, dropping him to the ground.

It took several moments for Felix to regain his composure, and he sat back down on the ground, gazing at the knife neatly embedded in his chest. _Shit, I don't even know how long the thing is._ His mind racing, Felix left the room trying to remember where the nearest medicae station was.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

The fighting was over before Vincent knew it, finishing off the second two that faced him let him look around to find only comrades left standing, "Thank the Emperor" he muttered.

An even better surprise came to him next, his arm was taken hold of by someone and his automatic response was to pull away not knowing who it was. He turned to find it was quite an attractive woman. A grin out of sheer disbelief in his fortunes spread across his face.

She told him to sit, while introducing herself, so she could wrap up his arm as he immediately apologized for his quick movement of resistance, "Oh, I'm sorry about that sweetheart I didnt realize it was a beautiful woman behind me trying to heal me up. Thank the Emperor none of those wicked heretics got to you. Very nice to meet you Kalmia, I'm Vincent." He gave a genuine smile and held out his non-wrapped arm to shake her hand.

he gave kalmia thanks before the small troop that was left started moving toward the main hangar in an attempt to take it back under loyalist control.

When they got there a pretty lucky rain of fire put an end to nearly half of the soldiers occupying the place. From the march there he knew there was only six other cadets, himself, Kuribayashi, and Kalmia, "Some damn fine shootin" he remarked to no one in particular before getting rammed into the wall behind him by some f***ed up dog thing.

An expression of fear clearly crossed his face for the first time since he could remember, His hands were shaking trying to hold this beast back and only because of the sheer grace of his hands landing at the beast's neck was he able to. Its sick beady black eyes that knew nothing but hunger and hate, its over sized maw below scrunched lips flashing teeth drool claws

He was suddenly relieved, the monster of a dog fell to the floor ripped open. He looked to see the commissar had saved him but didnt have time to return the favor as a small wretch of a man, he assumed was probably the mastiff's keeper, came running towards him and even got a chunk of his uniform in his hasty strike.

Vincent realized he was bigger and had a weapon of longer reach. His confident smile returned. He tossed his chain sword into his uninjured arm's hand. He waited for the grinning wiry man to strike again. This one didn't seem to be as fast as the others he had faced, so Vincent revved his larger chainsword and slammed it against his knocking it out of the freak's hands, he followed with a back swing that ripped through both cheeks of the heretic. As he fell to his knees in pain grasping his mouth as it over flowed with a deep red sea of blood, seeping out from between his pale dirty fingers, Vincent said to him, "Don't send an animal to do a man's work".

the heretic stood up uncovering his mangled mouth and screamed in a last attempt lunge at Vincent, but was met with a reaction that brought spinning, chewing metal blades into his chest. Once in contact, the chainsword did the work on its own, its teeth curved and gripping, biting further inot the enemy's chest until his organs were bits of flying matter spewing into the air around Vincent.

"Wonder if that was worse than that big dog thing would have been." he thought to himself.

he turned to see Kalmia behind some of the crates trying to help a couple of the cadets who didnt make it over unharmed. He ran to her side, "Kalmia, dont worry about anyone attacking you while you work, I've got your back."

And with this he stood in a defensive stance waiting for any more of the chaos boarding crew to come around or over the crates so he could bravely defend this fine example of a woman.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack shrieked as the beautiful ladys nails dug into his skin, as a blade appeared in her other hand, spinning towards his ribs, he jumped backwards and launched himself towards her, feet first.

The kick caught her in the shoulder, sending her spinning with a yelp towards the edge, although she managed to catch herself just before falling off, spinning around, she walked around him seductively, trying to catch his eye, Jack refused to look but instead pulled out his combat knife slowly, dropping his auto gun, and pulling out his auto pistol, much better for this confined space.

Suddenly she jumped towards him, slashing her elaborate knife towards his eyes, Jack fell back and tried to bring his pistol around, but her other hand fastened onto his wrist and started to dig her nails in, Jack yelped and brought his knife around, smashing the pommel of the blade on top of her hand.

With a scream she jerked her hand back, and slashed his thigh open opening a cut from his hip to his knee.

Jack shouted in pain and lunged forward, grabbing onto her perfect pony tail, he pulled her head forward until it met with his knee, breaking her perfect nose and spraying blood all over this leg, Jack yanked her head up and pulled her towards the edge, he turned her around and pushed her over the edge.

His jubilation turned to horror when her hand grabbed onto his foot and pulled him over the edge, they fell tumbling until she managed to catch onto the edge of an awning and Jack managed to hold onto her ankle.

Jack hung onto his ankle watching as his auto pistol fell into the depths of the cavern, until ten seconds later a metallic clang was heard as it hit the bottom, Jack pulled himself up until he had caught hold of both feet.

He slowly started climbing over her, until her grabbed onto the top of the awning, he crawled on top before turning around and kicking the girl who was climbing up in the face, making her drop and collide with the floor soon after, Jack turned towards the ladder beside the awning and climbed slowly towards the top of the chasm, getting to the top, he grabbed a bandage from the first aid kit, wrapped his cut on his leg up, picked his auto gun up and trudged off


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper walked into the medicae and was brought short as an orderly rushed passed him to a cadet who was convulsing. Jasper quickly weaved his way through the crowds of wounded and the medics running around. _My cut looks completely meagre in comparison to this._ He was grabbed by a medic who took a look at it. He quickly said it was a grazing and pushed him away. Jasper didn’t mind but it was best to have an educated opinion. An auto-rifle was shoved into his hand, covered in blood. He took it praying for the soul who had last carried this weapon before he noticed Christine a girl from TC Dorn just finished being attended to. He walked over after the medic allowed her to stand, shrapnel having been pulled out of her back. _“Christine isn’t it? We better get back in the fight as I’m guessing we’re still needed.”_ He gestured to the blood slicked auto-rifle before they both left the medicae and started walking down the Huntress corridors.

Jasper sighed after a small silence _“How are your wounds? Not gunna bother you too much I hope.”_ He flashed her a quick grin before hearing heavy footsteps coming towards them from another adjoining corridor. He grabbed her by the wrist and pulled her into a small alcove. _“Sorry about that, whatever that is it sounds big and i don't think we should be in sight when it comes here.”_ He whispered tensing as the footsteps got closer.

A brute of a man walked past their small alcove. Jasper wasn’t exactly small but was nothing compared to this man. It had a long chainsaw in its hand as it thundered down the corridor. Jasper waited till it went past them before jumping out and taking aim. The auto-rifle barked as it fired and it stumbled forward. However it turned not affected visibly by the combined fire between Jasper and Christine and charged towards them. Jasper was knocked flying backwards into a wall as the beast barged him out of the way. He fell hard onto his arm and heard a crack. _Great I think I just broke my wrist_ he thought wryly. He quickly sighted the marine and opened fire again to give Christine a chance to cover._ Lucky I can use my arm for support._


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

White hot agony ripped through Derrik’s senses as he rolled onto his back, clutching a hand to his wounded gut. A booted foot connected solidly with the cadet’s jaw momentarily blearing Derrik’s vision as he spat defiantly onto the metal decking with a muffled grunt. 

_ ‘Come on then you fraggin’ scum.’ _
With a wide obliging grin spread across its crudely mutilated features the heretic eagerly gripped a wicked looking steel blade, raising it up above its head in preparation of a killing blow. Just as the blade began to fall, Derrik levelled the recently acquired autopistol between his legs and fired off a round. Staggering back, more in shock than pain, the massive cultist roared undeterred in response hefting its blade for another strike. Cringing inwardly at his own damned luck Derrik switched the autopistol to full-auto and opened fire, spraying the charging cultist with hot lead. Much too quickly the weapon’s hammer clicked empty and Derrik threw it, heavy handle first into the face of his attacker in futile defiance.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

“We are to be among a spearhead Cadets in retaking the primary Hanger, gather what provisions you can from those humble deceased and we shall move on”

The commissar was a glorius sight, caked in blood yet upright, towering above the crushed carcasses of his enemies. Dimitar spran to action his breath coming in short sharp bursts as he gathered rounds, quickly reloading auto pistol and auto rifle. 

Every face flashed in his mind and he recited a prayer for there souls mantra like, repeating over and over as he turned there bodies removing clips and chainswords, straightening robes to cover wounds, a last act of dignity. He tried to remember each face, store the unknowns in his mind, souls to be avenged in the emperor's name another affirmation of his place in the emperors plans. 

"May you find peace at the emperors side. May he forgive your sins knowing you died to serve him. Your death will not be in vain."

He was pulled upright minutes later by a small shout and easily fell into step beside the other cadets as he stored the dead blankhaunting eyes in his mind. 

"Your deaths will not be in vain" he whispered

It was the Commisar that lead the charge into the cadets vaulting the cadets and Dimitar followed close behind his autogun outstretched yet the cultists were quick, moving quickly t engage them closley and though he fired, explosive rounds tearing through enemies they came on encroaching upon the little circle of empty space he held only by the virtue of his fire. it was his sanctuary yet foot by foot they dragged each foot back 10 feet.. 8 feet.. 5 feet. They came on pushing and he dared not fire in a burst for fear that the gun would run dry.

At 3 feet it clicked and Dimitar scrambled for his chainsword drawing the weapon yet as he whipped it around to face the closing enemy a huge force smashed into his back and he toppled the chainsword swinging away to skid across the ground. The breath was knocked from Dimitar and he felt the hot tang of blood spill across his slowly healing lip, a sharp metallic taste richocheting across his taste buds as he twisted his body to face his attacker.

He was broad, eyes rolling and mouth burbling words that Dimitar could not hear, a shock mall swinging in his hand as he rushed forward raising an arm blackened by various despicable marks upon his skin. He advanced maul raised and Dimitar scrambled around for his chainsword squatting on his heels as he tried to clear his eyes which had pooled with breathless tears. 


The chainsword was out of reach, hanging tantalisingly two arms lengths away and he gave it up as his adversary moved in for the kill. He moved to strike yet DImitar rocketed upwards fist flying to catch him under his jaw, exploding upwards with the full force of arm and legs sending the man sprawling with a sickening crack and a cry of agony.

The auto pistol slid easily from his belt yet a sudden unexpected blow to the temple caused his legs to quiver and he felt vomit rise, bile seeping up his oesophagus and though he sunk to his knees he raised his pistol pointing it at the man that was now rising from the ground. 

Blood seeped and his kaw was at an angle and his burbling roars had been replaced by inane roars of agony. He reached for the shock maul that lay by his side upon the ground yet Dimitar raised the pistol and capped off two rounds into his stomach. They impacted upon his bare ink chest exploding upon impact and the man screamed a high unintelligible agonised scream as he slumped lifeless upon the hanger floor. A kick to the ribs sent him sprawling and he turned to catch a boot under the chin that sent his sprawled form sliding backwards towards the lip. 

He shook his head as the man walked on, slender his eyes blank, pupilless, rolled inside his very skull under thick eye brows and above a surly thick lipped smile. He was devoid of noise, silent yet a huge chaotic mark was branded upon his forehead. The chainsword fumbled in his long fingers and he aboandoned his groping attempts as he felt nausea rack his body and he vomited over the edge.

A spray of puke catapulted towards the slender man and he stepped back nimbly to avoid it. The pistol lay limp in Dimitars hand as the blank looked down upon him, studying him through eyes that shouldnt... they couldnt.. wouldn't... musn't see him.

"The God Emperor is my protector. Return to the abyss whoreson of chaos... you cause no fear in me"

Secretly he wanted to piss himself, to scream in terror but he wouldnt give the satisfaction of grovelling. He was a pawn of the emperors and he would die nobly, facing his enemy, fighting to the end. The words of defiance gave him strength and he felt his hand clench tight around the autopistols handle, finger looping through the trigger and he raised it firing two shots point blank into the mans chest. The man swayed but still stood and now the shock mall raised and Dimitar roared in frustration as the pistol clicked and he kicked out at the creatures leg, a futile desperate gesture of defiance. 

The half hearted blow connected sweetly and the man stumbled as his knee buckled and he tripped over the shock mall of the dead man stumbling off balance towards the lip of the edge. Maybe he didn't see it or maybe his momentum carried him yet suddenly the cultist;s slender frame was writhing in mid air as he toppled out of sight his sudden scream mingling with Dimitar's cackling laugh of triumph. 

He reloaded his pistol and got slowly to his feet, picking up the shock mall with a wincing smile.

"The emperor always finds a way" he whispered, slinging the reloaded autogun over his back


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Stumbling along the corridor still looking for an officer, Flotov was suddenly tackled and thrown into a room, its door slamming shut. Scrambling up, Flotov’s eyes widened as he saw the massive cyber mastiff that had taken him down. “You’re a big bastard.” Looking around for a weapon, all he could find was a wooden broom and metal bucket. “…fair enough.”

Leaping up, the mastiff missed the cadet as Flotov dived under the foul canine terror, dodging it and placing himself beside the broom and bucket. Grabbing the broom, Flotov snapped it across his knee, creating a sharp point, and squatting down he pushed the sharp stick into the ground so the sharp end pointed upwards in the direction of the dog. Clutching the bucket he planned on using it as a shield in case the mastiff got past his stick.

The two watched each other, Flotov keeping the sharp end of the stick in the big dog’s direction as the cyber mastiff desperately circled him, looking for a way in. Flotov was safe as long as he kept the sharp end of the stick in the dog’s direction and the dog was safe because Flotov wasn’t in a hurry to charge it. It was a battle of patience. 

“Woah shit!” Flotov, as he was moving the stick, stumbled. The mastiff growled and within seconds leaped onto the cadet. “Bastard!” Jaw open and ready to rip the human’s throat out, the mastiff was suddenly thrown, mid air, onto its back as Flotov smashed the bucket across its face. Hurling his body onto the mastiff, Flotov covered its head with the bucket as it tried to shake him off. The dog was on its back with Flotov sitting on its stomach, trying to keep the bucket on its violent mouth. Grabbing the fallen stick, he shoved it into the mastiff’s ribcage causing it to shriek, more like a human than a dog. Sweating, Flotov pushed the stick further into the dog. “Bastard!” Kneeing the dog as the same time, he managed to lessen its struggling. The mastiff started to become still as its black blood flooded out onto Flotov’s uniform. Finally it stopped and Flotov lifted the bucket. The Cyber-mastiff’s eyes were black and its tongue was hanging out. 

Suddenly the mastiff shrieked and lifted its head but Flotov was faster and swung his fist into its face, knocking the dog back down, this time for good. “Bastard!”

Standing, he shook his head. “Stupid, stupid dog! Now I‘m definitely sober! Shit!” Taking off his blood soaked shirt and singlet, Flotov threw them at the dog. “Bastard!” Bare-chested, he picked up the bucket and inspected it. It had saved his life. The dog’s fangs had gnawed holes into it and after staring at it for a few minutes, Flotov started to laugh. Putting the bucket on his head, it fitted him perfectly, as well as that the holes were right where his eyes were and he could see through them clearly. Flotov pulled the stick out of the dog. Looking around, he found the door and smashing it open with a kick, Flotov strode out into the corridor, bare-chested, clutching a sharp bloody stick, and (with eye holes) a metal bucket on his head. 

If he could see himself, he would have been shocked as to how stupid he looked, but he didn’t give a shit, he was a cadet of the Imperium, he was armed and he was ready to save the ship.

“Where the hell are the bloody officers!?!”


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank the emperor thats over marcus mused to himself, though he couldnt quite put his finger on it something just didnt seem quite right. Relax u old fool and savour the moment dont let ur mind get carried away, all is good.

Suddenly from out of nowhere some abomination of a thing jumped on his back digging its teeth into his shoulder. Instictivley Marcus reached up grabbed the thing by the arms and threw it over his head. The sight of the thing nearly made marcus throw up. A dark ebony coloured wretch of a thing with no eyes and long talons for arms.

Immediately marcus loaded the rifle and aimed at the wretch. But it was already moving at a speed that defied its grotesque nature. Shots pinged all around it but nothing penetrating its hide. This was gonna be diffacult. He had to try and back it into a corner. He moved after it purposefully with well trained single acurate shots manouvering it in between two large crates. This was his opportunity, flicking a switch and putting the rifle on full auto marcus let fly with a volley of shots that would have taken down 10 of the beasts. Overkill he knew but he wasnt taking any chances.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine and Jasper were walking along the corridors. Jasper was the first to talk: “How are your wounds? Not gunna bother you too much I hope.” he said, and he grinned. "_I'll be fine_" she said. Right after that he pulled her wrist “Sorry about that, whatever that is it sounds big and i don't think we should be in sight when it comes here.” He whispered. Christine focussed, and that was the first time she heard the footsteps.

The thing passed them and Jasper jumped out of their alcove and opened fire on it. The thing turned around and smashed them both away. Christine banged her head against a wall, leaving her a little dizzy. She saw Jasper's arm had a weird angle. That can't be good she thought. A quick look at the creature showed it's head was the best protected part. That's gotta be it's weak spot "_Jasper, give me a chance to get behind him!_" she said, hoping the thing's rear wasn't this well protected. Because getting the helmet off was what'd kill it


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The battle for the Huntress was over. Untold numbers were dead, others would not live past the night. Yet there was still roaming loan Chaos-Boarders, sworn to fight to their deaths against the Cadet’s which hunted them down relentlessly. In one of the Hangers, eighteen Cadets lost their lives when a commandeered loading vehicle was rushed into them, fuel tanks exploding when a stray round struck it and causing the Void Shields to fail. 

While the hunts continued, many of the Cadets took time to get their wounds tended to or rested, mourning those friends or, sometimes, lovers that was lost to them. 

++++++++

Felix: You sit and stare at the blade with wide eyes, when a door nearby is pushed open slowly and a young Medicae-Cadet moves inwards slowly, staring at the carnage you have wrecked. He turns and looks at you in disbelief before sprinting over and sliding to a halt, going down on his knees he introduces himself as Gaetan and begins to remove the blade. (Describe how he does so, sorry about this not giving you much to do. As he pulls away the blade you will bleed, yet he will seal up the wound somehow, be imaginative here)

Dimitar and Vincent: The battle for the hanger is mostly over, yet there are still several Chaos-Boarders that refuse to give up and hold themselves in one of their crashed landers. You along with Kuribayashi make your way towards it and remain unnoticed. Slipping up the rear hatch, you see Chaos-Sigils and the desecrated bodies of Imperials. As you move through the cargo space, the rear hatch slams close and shrouds you in a red bathed light. 

Suddenly, six heavily armoured men with curved black and gold suits of metal around them, and great swords, charge at you hissing and screaming. (Take out these, Kuribayashi will be fighting two off so you each have a pair, however, when you are done, continue through the transport until you reach the others (Shall be seven to fifteen lightly armed men in the bridge) And take them down, you may help each other if you wish)

Jasper and Christine: You are still fighting the creature, bring it down however it has slowly started to grow more slow and cumbersome in its actions and struggles to catch up with your movements (Sorry, not much for you guys to do this time around) 

Derrik: As the Cultist continues to charge, he finally stumbles and collapses to one knee before you, he brings his blade down onto your hip and pins you to the floor before falling face first into the metal ground dead. You scream in agony and luckily, your calls go aided as a pair of bloody Cadets round a nearby corner and run to you. They pull the blade free and take you to the nearest Medicae position where a small yet wiry man begins to seal your wounds. (Again for you describe what he does, you are tied to a bloody bed as he pins your wounds shut)

Jack: As soon as you bandage your wounds, the platform explodes outwards and sends you flying end over end below, your uniform with bits of fire upon it. You land on a awning and bounce twice as what appears to be a RPG flies over your head and impacts a nearby crate, destroying it completely. You look around, and find a pair of Chaos-Boarders on a nearby raised dais, one with a missile launcher slung over his shoulder, the other is loading his Rifle. 

Yet another RPG strikes the awning and rips it from under you, causing you to fall onto a tower of crates below. You land hard, yet it is not a high drop and are forced to roll over the edge as a series of shots rips through the remains of the awning. (Get to the dais and kill them both, however there will be RPG’s and weapons fire hitting around you. Use the rows of high crates as cover)

Flotov: As you continue, suddenly something pricks into your lower back and sends white hot pain searing through your body. You stumble forwards, your hand reaching down to the pain and you feel a jagged hole in your flesh. A second such pain erupts in your shoulder and this time you spin, bringing your makeshift weapon to bear. Standing behind you, is a Chaos-Boarder with a bayonet in his hands, a long curved blade. (Kill him, he will probably injure you at least one more time however, be creative, I know you have thus far).

Marcus: The creature rocks under your rounds, loosing flesh and armour to them. However it does not fall and instead leaps back onto you, causing you to step backwards twice as it opens its fang filled maw to rip away your head. Frantically you search for a weapon on the ground as it digs talons into your body. (Kill it with whatever you can, it will die this post, but don’t forget that it is both stronger and faster than you)

James and Alice: Still on last update.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix dropped to his knees before the door, unable to go on. Weakly, he jammed the runes to open the door, before realizing he was too disoriented to press it properly. The door had already opened, but in his confusion he had made it close. He dropped to the floor, slowly, and out of breath. In a few moments he was passed out from his exertion.

When he came to, the door opened. "Uuuuuurgh" Felix tried to prop himself up on one elbow and get against the wall, succeeding, but igniting the pain in his chest. One of the medicae personnel showed up in his field of vision, though Felix was too confused to notice details. "Don't worry, I've got you, oh god-emperor, this thing could be deep." There was a pause for several seconds, and then a wrenching pain. Faintly, Felix could feel his arm being lifted, and then his chest being bound. Again, he passed out.

He woke up again with the medic patching several other, minor wounds he hadn't noticed himself acquiring during the course of the battle. It took him a few seconds, but his disorientation from before had seemed to vanish. "You're lucky, it just missed some of your major arteries." Felix looked around, and saw the same scene of battle from before, obviously this man had decided moving Felix was too much of a risk. The man had a gaunt face, and Felix realized he was quite old, though his exact age would be hard to guess. "I'm Gaetan, by the way, can you talk?"

Felix moved his mouth a little, then replied. "Yeah....yeah....I'm Felix." 
"It's nice to meet you Felix, you're going to be OK." With that, Gaetan gave Felix his hand. "You think you can walk?"

It turned out he could, they went for several hallways, Gaetan asking if he was disorientated, or dizzy, and other seemingly insignificant things. They finally arrived at a crowded medicae station, with various crewmember in just as various states of injury. It looked like Felix was lucky. Some were bloody pulps of men, some had lost arms, eyes, and other important bodily organs. It made Felix feel a little sick just looking at them. 

The beds were all full, and it looked like Felix wasn't in huge need of them, so he was sat on the floor, next to someone who was apparently a burn victim, his right arm being covered in bandages along with a swath of his chest. Felix was grateful for the rest, he was extremely tired from his service to the God-Emperor. Gaetan wandered off, and Felix fell to sleep.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine saw the thing was having a hard time keeping up with Jasper's and her speed. Then Christine got an idea. "_Jasper, we'll have to run towards the first T-section we can find and split up there. That way it'll have to choose who he'll follow. The other will attack him from the rear or try to remove its helmet. _" Without actually waiting for an answer she already started to move backwards, while still firing at it's head. 

OOC: @ Lord Ramo: you decide who he'll follow and who can remove the thing's helmet


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper heard Christines plan and quickly stood firing as he went. _"Good idea Christine, I'll go down the right section." _He ran back a few paces before firing at the lumbering brute behind him. Just behind Jasper lay the T section and Jasper could see Christine ready and in place on the left. He fired another quick burst before sprinting down the right section. He shot a glance over his shoulder and saw that he was the one being chased. _"Alright Christine, its following me. I'll keep it busy you grab the helmet._" He glanced at his left wrist hoping that either it wasn't broken or it was a clean break.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine was glad Jasper trusted her. She moved behind the creature. It was big, and she'd have to make a big jump in order to reach the helmet. She grabbed her auto rifle so she could use it as an extension of her arm. She made a short run and jumped onto the creature. She grabbed its shoulder and used that to pull herself up for another small boost of force, then she banged the rear of the rifle underneath the helmet's edge. A crack could be heard, but Christine didn't know where it came from.

Christine landed on her feet and she saw the helmet fall right next to her. The bang it made indicated it was a very heavy helmet. After that she opened fire on the thing's head. Hoping it'd try to turn around, giving them some time. And she also was very curious what kind of face that thing'd have.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Flotov turned, the metal bucket knocking against his head, and saw a chaos borderer. He wasn’t surprised, after all he was only recently almost eaten by a massive bloody crazy dog. In fact Flotov was relieved, as he had been attacked by everything and everyone except a chaos border, during the ship’s chaos bordering invasion. “Its only natural.” Flotov shrugged his shoulders at the borderer. The traitor was well built and held onto a bayonet, which although was sharper than Flotov’s stick, was smaller.

“Come on, come on you bastard.” Flotov was beckoning the borderer with his hand. “Lets make this fair.” Tossing the stick aside, the unarmed cadet, bucket still on head, beckoned the traitor with his fists but the traitor lunged without warning and swung the bayonet upwards into Flotov’s stomach. Suddenly Flotov dashed forward and caught the traitor’s bayonet in between his body and arm and bringing his left foot up he hooked the borderer’s own leg and smashed him into the wall. Flotov knew the Chaos traitor wouldn’t fight fair but also knew he wouldn’t charge in if Flotov still had his stick. Fortunately for Flotov, he was experienced in close combat against knife attacks. 

Getting up with amazing speed, the traitor scooped up the bayonet and before Flotov could react, slashed upwards. Although Flotov considered himself considerably agile, he had barely missed the slash and stood clutching his bare chest which was dripping with blood, a large new red line across it. 
The borderer laughed and growled in some unknown language. Flotov looked down at his chest. “Yeah yeah, laugh you bastard.” Wiping the blood off, Flotov threw it at the laughing borderer who moved to dodge it. Dumb move, thought Flotov and brought his knee up into the traitor’s quadriceps which buckled his legs and sent him crashing down. As the traitor was falling, Flotov grabbed him by the neck and hauled him up into the wall. Bringing his left fist up into the traitor’s stomach, Flotov feinted and head butted him instead with the metal bucket still in his head. 

The traitor suddenly punched Flotov in the side and was rewarded with Flotov punching him back in the liver. The fight turned into an exchange of punches as the two laid it into each other. “Bastard!” Flotov was shifting his weight as he swung both his fists into the traitor while the chaos borderer wildly punched at the cadet.

The traitor was built big and was no doubt aided by combat enhancement drugs although Flotov was a lot more experienced and was used to taking a lot of heavy blows. The brawl lasted a whole five minutes as the two became increasingly tired and worn out. The traitor was the first to give way as he backed himself into the wall and collapsed against it, horrified that the cadet could outlast him and his drugs. Flotov was equally tired and almost collapsed although he saw the traitor falter and in a last attempt used of all his energy and smashed his fist into the traitor’s face. That was it, that was almost all the energy that Flotov had and he collapsed forward into the chaos borderer, crushing the borderer’s already smashed face with his metal bucket, which was already a bit dented. Both the fighters dropped to the floor.

“Did that hurt you more than it hurt me? Bastard.” Standing up, his body shaking, Flotov stumbled over to the bayonet and picked it up. Dropping beside the unconscious traitor, Flotov slapped him until he woke up. The traitor stared up at the cadet, unable to move his own body. Satisfied that the chaos traitor could hear him, Flotov looked him in the face and smiled grimly. “I’m going to kill you now.” The traitor’s body spasmed as Flotov pushed the bayonet into his throat.

Taking the blade out he decided to take it with him.

Standing up again, Flotov was still bare-chested and was drenched in blood, most of it his own. Shaking his head he continued onwards, covering his wounded chest to stop the bleeding, a metal wash bucket still on his head (with eye holes) and clutching a bloody bayonet.

“When you want time to yourself, there’s all these bloody officers every where annoying you, but when you actually need the bastards, they’re all bloody disappeared and gone. Shit, now I gotta find a medic aswell.”


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

James grunted as the beast bit on his leg and pulled him down into the shaft, he gripped one of the rungs and held on trying to find his pistol with the other but it had fallen away. Alice ran to the edge and yelled, _"Stay still!"_ and aimed down the sights at the mastiff that had hold of James and shot two rounds at it, both hitting it square in the face. 

Temporarily free James tried to climb up but found that since his leg was bleeding and bitten he could only use his upper body. This made his ascent much slower then it should have been and Alice yelled at him to hurry as he made his way up, the whole time not looking back to see where the other mastiffs were.

Just as he reached the top another mastiff lunged at him and Alice sliced at it with her knife, cutting open its face. The beast yelped and jumped back as the others made their way closer to them, Alice let loose with her gun to keep them back and handed to James as she took her shirt off to tie it around his leg. 

He grunted as she tightened the knot but said nothing as she helped him up and took out her auto-pistol and had him lean on her for support. He turned one last time and fired at the closest mastiff hitting one of its legs, causing the others to jump at it as it bled out. As they made their way out Alice said, _"Stop staring, im still wearing a tank top and now is not the time."_ James simply smiled as they made their way down the hallway.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

The hangar was nearly cleared and the commissar motioned for those who were still able to move up and finish the remaining enemies who had backed into their little shell like cowards.

Vincent found that he was one of those who were able, and so reluctantly looked back at Kalmia before moving on, "I'll be right back Kalmia, try not to get too much blood or anything on that pretty face of yours." as she had just finished patching a badly bleeding wound one of his comrades had received.

He leaped over the crates in front of him and found one other cadet by the commissar. seems like a capable enough man. either way it would be him that Vincent would be going into the enemy ship with. walking there weapons raised still cautious Vincent asked the cadet, "What's your name buddy, dont think I've met you yet, and I'd like to know who I ended up dieing next to."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar's head felt groggy, the world wheeled drunkenly shifting like a movie camera, shaking tremulously as his head lolled and eyes shifted across the floor. So many dead... to many to pray for.. yet his own survival blinded the horror from his eyes. Fucking hell... he had survived... emperor be praised he was alive. He looked up to find the Commisar staring at him and he stood straighter slinging the autogun across his back and coming to attention, pistol and shock mall taut at his side as his muscles tensed. His head swooned and he stumbled back yet he forcied the groggy nausea away... not infront of the commissar jesus.. his head ached yet he allowed his lips to move over the familiar words of his prayer. His fingers traced the canvas as the world righted itself and he looked into the commissars face brushing his brown hair from his eyes.

"cadet Dimitar Vas reporting for duty" he boomed in a strong confident voice. The commisar snapped his fingers and pointed towards a crashed lander, falling into step with a second cadet he vaguely recognized

The man looked towards him a small smirk upon his face and his voice was deep and easy on the ear. A confident man

"What's your name buddy, dont think I've met you yet, and I'd like to know who I ended up dieing next to."

Dimitar gave a little snort of amusement

"Vas.. Dimitar Vas... though I must admit I have no intention of dying. The emperor's still has work for me to do and I will not shirk my duties"

He gave a tired smile yet he hoped the man alongside him realised.. he wasn't joking. Death would not stop Dimitar Vas... well obviuosly it would... fuck it.. he was too tired for metaphors.

He flicked his wrist and the shockmall swung slightly as they entered the darkness of the hold ducking under the rear hatch yet as Dimitar began to ask the cadets name the hatch slammed shut and the hold was cast in a blood red glow. He felt every muscle tense as he stared around for the source and his eyes closed in silent prayer as 6 flickering faces poured from the shadows armour glinting in the blood red light and huge blood stained swords blades glinting in their hands.

A huge symbol was daubed upon the wall written in blood seeped from the contorted, defiled and desecrated. The nausea was replaced by a cold calm choler and he spat upon the floor in disgust

"Go to hell you emperor spurned whoresons he yelled raising his autopistol yet he blanched as he looked down to see an unholy icon engrained into a mans stomach and he whispered to the friendly cadet alongside him

"The emperor may protect us yet a man needs friends in a hell like this. You got my back brother?"


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"Yeah i got your back bro, and don't worry, I wasn't really planning on dying either. The name's Vincent...in case you're wondering."

the commissar stepped in behind them.

Vincent revved his chainsword, and looked to Dimitar, "You shoot em up i'll charge em, any of his buddies try to intervene shoot 'em up to keep back. I think I can handle these guys one one one."

with that, Vincent waited for Dimitar's confirmation of the idea either by word or by simply firing his weapon into the nearest enemy, to which he would charge, going for the knees first.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar's nod was brisk and he holstered the autopistol and unslung the autogun, reloading quickly he knelt the autogun nestling into his shoulder, arm braced as he looked down the barrel as the cultists rushed forwards. The first burst went well wide and he adjusted his aim refolding his fingers and moving slowly left the autopistol at his hip as he moved left to allow Vincent to charge out of his arc of fire. All he needed was to kill his new friend before the battle begun. 
He kicked aside corpses and knelt feeling the squelch of organs and blood yet he ignored it as he aimed again 


" May the GodEmperor guide my shot"

The burst thudded into the armour of a second cultist knocking him off his feet propelled backwards by the force of the impact and he switched to single shot. These bullets were to detain not kill. His finger clenched on the trugger and the round whistled past Vincents shoulder to slam into the heavily armoured shoulder of a third cultist and he too fell backwards slipping on the blood soaked floor and toppling out of sight. As Vincent charged, barrelling on head low and eyes filled with determination Dimitar whispered another prayer as he readied another shot

"Lord, Protect this man for to find such bravery is rare. Protect him and let us slay our foes in your name"

He aimed at another heavy armoured form and his finger tightened, he would not fail. The finger tightened on the trigger and there was a deep thudding sound of metal on metal as the round sunk into its target


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent's question was answered by dimitar's autogun blasting into one of the six enemies. Vincent kept his word and charged in right after, risking his life to Dimitar's close firing to keep the other enemies away. 

As he had said, he went low right for the knees, striking them from the side as the chainsaw buzzed through the armor. The armor was thick though, and the chain sword didnt make it through the leg in one blow. He kicked the other knee, and the soldier was off balance and seemed to be in some pain, first the burst of round striking him int he chest then a big strike to each of his knees. It fell clumsily, and Vincent wasted no time in turning his chainsword around to the back of its neck.

Dimitar's shots remained true, and vincent was able to take two more out in a similar fashion, thankfully they weren't as smart as they were strong.

the Commissar would handle the other three, he and Dimitar needed to get to the control room of this small ship and finish off the rest. He waved for Dimitar to follow him in pressing on. but then felt bad about the Commissar, and yelled out to Dimitar since the other three big guys were all facing him thinking that their comrades were taking care of the two cadets.

"Shoot one of those guys in the back will ya, then let's go!"


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack jumped over a crate, running for a line of crates stacked high towards the roof of the ship, this would provide adequate cover.

Jack ducked as a missile blew up behind him, raining him with bits of rubble and debris, stopping behind a huge crate.

there was a huge run of about fifty meters until the next load of crates, he would have to be quick on his feet, but he could manage it, using slight movements, Jack shouldered his autogun, before spinning around and unleashing a hail of bullets that tore up the metal around them and forced them to duck behind a small stack of crates.

With a explosive burst of energy, he jumps out and start bolting towards the mound of crates that was his target, spraying bullets as he ran in the general direction, before a distinctive click of a dry mag was heard, unfortunately the cultists heard is as well and stepped over the barrier.

The one with the assault rifle fired from the hip as the one armed with the fearsome RPG shouldered his weapon as aimed at Jack, with a rush of pressurized air, the missile leapt from the barrel and spun towards jack, landing a mere ten meters away, lifting Jack off his feet and sending him spinning to land, dazed, three meters away from the crates. 

With a quick crawl, he scuttled behind the crates and stood up woozily, before shaking his head to clear it and loading another magazine "time to kill the Fragheads" he muttered to himself.

Jack shouldered his auto rifle and crawled up towards the top of the crates, it was a difficult climb, but any person even dreaming to be a mechanic could have done it, and Jack was one of the best.

As he reached the top, he unshouldered his autorifle, with slow and careful moments, he went over the top, from this place he would have vantage over the entire room, and he had identified where the bastards were.

With a last small move he was looking down the sights of his rifle at the unsuspecting cultists, who were watching the place where he was most likely to come out, but he wasn't there, aiming at the one with the missile launcher, he fired three times quickly, watching as the man was hit by the bullets, he flew back as if hit but a bus, one bullet hitting him in the leg, and two in the chest, caving it in.

With a muttered thanks to the emperor, he turned to the other cultist who wasn't there, but was running off and shot him in the back, the man dropped suddenly and stayed still.

With cautious movements, he climbed down as walked over to the running cultist, he had fell strangely, and quite prematurely, like before Jack had fired, suddenly the cultist came to life and lunged at Jack with a knife in hand.

Jack jumped back and then forward, his rifle in his hands, holding it by the barrel of the weapon, he swung his arms and the stock of the weapon collided with the mans head with a solid crack, sending him bursting through a crate, his head busted open, jack lifted his rifle and shot the man in the head.

Jack walked over to the other man, and shot him as well, no more taking chances, he had almost died there, before picking up the mans missile launcher and checking the load, two missiles left, could be a helpful asset he thought, before slinging it on his shoulder and carrying on his way, heavily burdened.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine's prayers weren't heard. The thing kept on attacking Jasper. Christine kneeled, aimed for the area just below where the skull should end and fired a single shot. It got straight in its head, but it didn't fall yet. Christine shot again, this time a little higher and the thing went down with a loud scream, nearly falling on top of Jasper. 

Christine waited a moment "_ Let me approach him first, if he's still alive you'd be the one he could strike right away..._" She said to Jasper. Slowly approaching the dead guy. When christine was at his feet she still didn't see any movement. Quickly she fired another two round in its head "_just to be sure_" she said to Jasper. She inspected the thing. "_For as far as I can tell it's dead, what about you?_"

Then she saw the chainsword and picked it up. It was heavier than she thought it'd be, but she could carry it with her. "_This'll make some nice loot!_" she said with a grin to Jasper. "_Come on, let's go on._" she said and started to walk away from the thing.

"_Wait._" she said after two steps. "_Let me take a look at that arm of yours, you're using it as if it's made out of glass._" After taking a look at his arm she started to look for 4 small diameter pipes which, about the lenght of his forearm and then use her shirt to make him a splint. "_I'm no medic, but I think we'd better return to the medic's post to let them check you out._"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"Oh its definatly dead."_ Jasper fired another round into its head, with a smirk on his face. He let Christine inspect his arm before she made a splint for him and used her shirt to make it. _"Its pretty cold out here you want my jacket?" _Jasper asked, ever the gentleman. He could stand the cold and he had a t-shirt on underneath. 

_"Lets go to the medics then." _He sighed as he followed her. _"Well at least people will believe we killed it seeing as your carrying its bloody chainsword."_ He picked up the helmet as he walked past it. "_Bet the officers are gunna take our souveniers though due to the fact that they are chaos." _He flashed another grin, feeling elated.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Nah, keep the jacket. I feel more comfortable in my tanktop anyway._" Christine answered.

"*Well at least people will believe we killed it seeing as your carrying its bloody chainsword.*"Jasper said. He picked up the helmet as he walked past it. "*Bet the officers are gunna take our souveniers though due to the fact that they are chaos.*" He flashed another grin. Christine couldn't help but laugh. "_Yes, that'll be a problem... But weren't those once used for the Emperor, not against him? Maybe they still have a little good in them. And who knows how many lives could be saved with this thing. I'll just go take a look for someone who can un-chaotify it..._" She said, pun intended since un-chaotify definately wasn't a word...


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Marcus couldnt believe his eyes the thing was still moving. How can this be he couldnt believe it. So much for overkill. Thats two mistakes ive made he thought to himself you wont get away with a third. 

Before he had a chance to open fire the beast lunged at him again with a speed that beggered belief forcing him backwards. Slowly the beast was pushing him back bit by bit. Marcus knew it wouldnt be long before he was completely over powered, it was taking all his strength to keep the things maw away from his face. Frantically looking around for some sort of weapon he spotted a hand held melta welder on top of a crate to his right. Even this flesh would burn.

Letting the beast push him back he manouvered himself towards the crate and his awaiting salvation. This had better work or his short time on this ship was done for. Upon reaching the crate Marcus lifted his knee with as much force as he could muster into what should have been the groin area. Feeling the beasts grip loosen slightly on him he took his oportunity swinging his arm back and grabbing the melta welder he activated the switch and shoved it into the maw of the beast. The howls were near deafening. He could feel it trying to get away but the power was ebbing from it. Slowly Marcus pushed the welder downwards from the maw through the throat and onto the stomach, the beast was being split in two but still it lived, though barely.

Marcus threw the beast to the side. It lay there wriling in agony on the ground unable to move. Taking no chance he ran over to where his auto rifle was lying on the ground. Putting in a fresh clip he went back over to the remains of the beast and before firing he whispered. Be gone foul warp spawn. The emperor protects. He opened up and this time he knew it would not rise again.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar didn't achknowledge the order yet he felt his limbs move instinctively as he aimed down the sights of his autorifle as the commissar leapt forward slashing his knife yet the third assailant rebuffed him with a jab of his own blade. The man stood straight and Dimitar felt his breath catch as he aimed at the icon engraved into the back of the mans head. 

Revulsion contorted his face into a snarl of revulsion as Dimitar pulled the trigger. The burst flashed through the air and the mans head exploded in a hail of gore and the commissar pushed forward an a second man dropped from a slash of his blade.

He looked at the two cadets and gestured for them to move forward into the ship and Dimitar turned following Vincent through the ship.

"The God emperor has no mercy...Good work with the blade, my friend. Is that your only talent.. i tend to find cadets have more skills that they dont show off?"

He gave a little smile and flicked his wrist to reveal a full deck of cards that seemed to appear from nowhere. He glanced at Vincent before looking away and moving on into the darkness eyes flitting around for a sign ...any sign.

He stuffed the cards away and reloaded his autogun and raised it to the ready position... the emperor's work was not done... it was his duty and he never failed. His breathing slowed to the pace as a mantra ran through his mind, given a gentle rythm by the wary tap of ther feet upon the steel of the walkway


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

All: The Huntress is finally safe from the Arch-Enemy Scourge and the Cadet Crew, bolstered by three Companies of Vostroyans are slowly searching the deeper more cramped depths of the vessel for any Chaos-Worshipper who may have survived the bloody attack and counter attack launched by both the Chaos-Boarders and Cadets respectively. Several hundred Cadets were either badly injured or lay dead in crumpled heaps, several had simply ceased to exist and were now resting in places of the ship were no man could enter. 

Those Injured: If you are injured, you all now rest upon a makeshift hospital ward, your wounds having been treated or are in the process of doing so. You are all lying within your white sheeted beds or sitting upon them, but neither of you can move very far due to the abundance of monitoring wires that are attached to you. (Basically guys, I need you lot to interact for a while, talk amongst each other, even if you took a claw/round/whatever you will be hear. Depending on injuries, some of you may be able to move but a lot of you will not)

Those not injured: Primarily Alice, Vincent and Dimitar (Those uninjured, though I do not think there is anyone else, so sorry if I have missed your name, are part of the same sweeping team). You three are moving through the bowels of the ship, searching for a single Chaos-Boarder who managed to escape the weapons of the Cadets. These are cramped corridors filled with pipes that vent steam every several minutes and as you pass on, it becomes ever more hard to continue. (This is the time for interaction between you lot, but you shall not find the Chaos-Boarder until I post to say)

(OOC: Sorry for the rubbish update all, im trying to pass time between the attack and the next battle you guys will go through. Black Apostle Vilhelm- You may only play Alice if you like, unless someone talks to James and then I would appreciate it if you replied to them. Please however, do play Alice whatever happens )


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper walked into the medicea and saw the injured of TC Dorn. Some of the Cadets had minor injuries some worse off. He looked over at Christine, _"Right lets get this over with. I hate medicaes."_ He laughed before he was approached by a young orderly who gave him a quick look over and confirmed that his arm was broken. _"Shit._" His arm was quickly put into a fresh splint and jasper handed back Christines shirt. _"Cheers for the loan. You not injured at all?" _He quickly hopped off the bed he was sitting on. "_Can't stand sitting around waiting."_


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine smiled when Jasper handed back her shirt. "*Cheers for the loan. You not injured at all?*" He quickly hopped off the bed he was sitting on. "*Can't stand sitting around waiting.*" he said right after. "_No, I'm fine, just a few bruises._" she answered. "_Well, let's just relax a little here. We'll need every bit of rest we can get. Who knows what we'll get to face tomorrow._" she waited a few seconds. "_We sure do make a good team, don't you think? I mean: we kicked that thing's butt while he was way more experienced than we were together. I sure am glad we were together._" She looked at James and sat down on the footend of the bed. "_Come on, just sit down. We sure have earned our rest._"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"Alright. I guess we have earned our rest. Oh and we do make a good team._" Jasper sat back down and laughed. "_I would say we kicked its traitor ass but still it packed a hell of a punch_." He laughed wincing a he moved his arm too quickly. He looked over at James. _"What happened to you then?"_ Jasper inquired before reaching in his pocket, with his good hand. He found what he was looking for, a round for an autopistol which he took out of his pocket and placed it on the bunk. _"Almost forgot i had that."_ Jasper looked at the traitors helmet by the bunk before kicking underneath it.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine looked at the round Jasper placed on the bunk. "_Why would you keep that there? Wouldn't it be of more use inside an autopistol? Or does it have a special meaning to you?_" Christine gently touched the useless needle pistol her brother had given her. Then she looked at her shirt, which she still had in her hand and she saw Jasper kick the heretic's helmet. This reminded her of the chainsword. "_I'm going to see wether this thing can be used legally by either one of us. Do you have any idea who I'd have to pay a visit?_" she asked Jasper.

OOC: If Jasper knows: she'll look for him/her, if he doesn't she'll ask around at the medicae.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack groaned as the nurse treated the cut on his leg for infection "do you have to be so tough on that wound, it hurts you know" he stuttered as the nurse dabbed on anti septic on his cut, before looking at the burns on his body from the RPG.

with a grunt she shoved him off the bed onto a chair "stay there" she ordered, before turning and trotting into a storage room, Jack watched her go, before turning to a group of three and saying "hey, what did they get you for?"


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Marcus was sitting on the bed playing solitaire. Was a bit tricky with only one arm as the other was heavily strapped from the shoulder down. It hurt like hell now since the adreneline in his body had faded away after the fight.

Looking around and saying to nobody in particular. "that was hairy back there didnt think i was gonna make it. Five of the bastards droppped down on top of me. I managed to deal with them untill all of a sudden this monstrocity of a thing appeared out of nowhere and took a bite out of my shoulder. Its the last bite it will ever take. Indegestion would have got the better of it eventually if i hadnt blown apart.

I tell you what guys we were lucky if there had to have beeen traitor marines we would have been in big trouble. I for one know i would not be here. That was a crazy plan sending us out on our own without back up. What fracker came up with a plan like that. Probably some little snot just out of military school thinking he knows best ill bet.

So what happened to you guys to end up in here?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix woke up again awhile later, though he didn't know how long despite the chronometer hanging on the wall. A quick look at the surrounding patients, and the bandages on his own chest told him all he needed to know, namely that the infernal attack wasn't a dream. _If these are just the wounded, then how many died?_

He shuddered briefly, trying to imagine how much more terrible the others would have it. He saw that the burn victim wasn't seated to him any longer, a fact which Felix could take no comfort in. That man wouldn't have recovered by now. In his place, there was a large man, with dark hair, blue eyes, and a good collection of stubble. Felix vaguely recognized this man as Marcus.

"That was hairy back there, didn't think I was gonna make it. Five of the bastards droppped down on top of me, and I managed to deal with them until all of a sudden this monstrosity appeared out of nowhere and took a bite out of my shoulder. That's the last bite it will ever take. Indigestion would have got the better of it eventually if I hadnt blown apart.

I tell you what guys we were lucky. If there had been traitor marines we would have been in big trouble. I for one know I would not be here. That was a crazy plan sending us out on our own without back up. What fracker came up with a plan like that? Probably some little snot just out of military school thinking he knows best I'll bet.

So what happened to you guys to end up in here?"

Felix stared at the man throughout his entire address to noone in particular, judging by the way he didn't look at anyone else in the hospital during the whole thing. _He certainly can ramble on.... I'm glad I didn't face one of these 'monstrosities' however._ "I fought a couple of them. One of the fethers stuck me in the chest before I could draw a bead on him. If traitor marines are that fast, and armoured to boot, I'll be glad if I never see one." Felix knew there were some unintelligent glory hounds who would grab for the chance to fight one of the foul Chaos Marines, but Felix wasn't one of those. Fighting them as a normal human was akin to suicide.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent found another light hearted laugh come through, "I suppose my other talent would be poetry, though i usually only show that off to the women. If we get out fo here alive and you want me to make one for you I can do that though", he laughed again but hushed himself quickly as the sounds of the frantic boarders who knew they had failed miserably in taking over this old ship came from the next hatchway.

He counted for as they flattened against the wall before charging in.

the rest was already history, as he and Dimitar had finished off all of the heretics inside the ship without either one of them receiving any major injuries. Impressed with their teamwork, he and Dimitar stayed by each other as the wounded went to get healed and the rest split into small scouting units, checking the ship for any surviving enemies lurking about...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar was genuinely surprised by the answer, a little taken a back by the romantic soul encased within this warrior. They were a natural team, working easily in tandem to slay those that held the bridge. Bolt and blade came together easily to cut the cultists down one by one, isolating each member cutting him down before moving on to slay the next chaotic bastard.

They had emerged from the hull of the ship together, comfortable in silence, chest heaving as they cleaned there blades and marvelled at their lack of wounds.

They loitered as the briefing was given and Dimitar carried on their conversation as there search party moved off deep into the bowels of the ship. 

A jet of steam scorched his face and he ducked turning to Vincent yet he realised that Vincents attention was not entirely upon him and he followed the cadets glance to a woman. She was striking with long blonde hair and piercing blue eyes and Dimitar shook his head nudging Vincent and muttering

"Poetry.. you bloody flirt... the emperor needs not mooning fools" he gave a small smile and moved over to the woman ducking under a low pipe and holding out a hand.

"Hello! I'm glad to see you too survived the chaos bastards attack unscathed"

He gave a small smile

"I'm Dimitar and I don't know if you know Vincent" he rolled his eyes "our resident fucking laureatte. Whats your name?"

His eyes fell upon the tatoo upon her well muscled arm and he added

"Nice tatoos by the way, tribal?"

She was pretty he thought... forget it... let the other lad have a crack at it... the emperor doesn't need anymore mooning fools..... she was pretty though... bollucks he didn't even know how to chat up a woman... the god emperor was all he knew and bloody hell flirting was most definitely out the question


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"Alice!" Vincent now recognized her, "Yes we know each other as a matter of fact, met before the huntress was sent on this crazy mission," he said looking towards Dimitar. He turned back to alice and asked inquisitively, "But where is old James? I don't think I have seen you two apart before?"

He really wanted to get this scouting clean up business out of the way, though he noticed how small the corridors were getting and this steam was becoming a real bitch.
He saw Dimitar in front of him flinch away from another jet of steam.

"Last thing I need is a bunch of hot steam scarring my face." he thought to himself. His thoughts went back to Kalmia for a moment, he had hoped she made it back to the medical center okay, but right now his focus was on Alice....finally she was here without James.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Lying in what appeared to be a place full of wounded and medics helping wounded, Flotov tried to raise his head. Slowly he sat himself up and looked around. His chest had a large red line across it which was covered in white bandages and his body felt bruised. Flotov’s injuries didn’t hurt very much, he just felt extremely tired.

Grabbing a passing medic, he asked what had happened him. The medic, seeing him, broke out laughing.
“Ha ha ha, you’re really lucky you know that? We were scouting the halls and you were stumbling around, at first we thought you were a traitor, what with the bucket on your head. Ha ha, we even tried to capture you! You gave poor Riley a black eye and broke a Vostroyan’s wrist. Then you waved your bayonet around yelling ‘Bastard traitors, come ‘ere I’ll show you some…’ Ha ha, then you said some pretty bad stuff after that, but we knew you weren’t one of them. You’re really lucky.”

“Hmm, I woulda broken his wrist anyway” mumbled Flotov. The medic started to leave. “Listen mate, I gotta be somewhere, take care. Ha ha, lucky guy.”

Flotov tried to stand but he was way too tired. Looking around he spotted some cadets having a conversation. They were the same cadets he met at the bunks.

“Yo, you guys look real good, how's it going? Did we win?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alice smiled and shook Dimiter's hand before saying, *"I am Alice and yes Vincent and I know each other." *She looked at her tattoos and shrugged at his question, *"You can say they are tribal, if you count pirates as tribes."* she let a menacing smile crease her angelic face before continuing, *"But don't worry we aren't in that line of business anymore." * She was testing this Dimitar to see if he was anything like Vincent who had just asked where James was, *"He's in the medical ward, a Cyber Mastiff got a hold of his leg, but he will be fine in a few days."
*
She paused and pointed down the corridor with her finger before unsheathing her barbed knife,* "Come on, lets kill this bastard."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar didnt look at alice as she spoke but continued to peer through the jets of stem that clouded his vision in smoky spirals

"The past is the past what is done is done. As long as you serve the God Emperor and watch my back I don't give a fuck if you were pirates or prostitutes."

He smiled 

"or both"

He kept his eyes straight ahead still peering down the passageway, feeling a sheen of sweat beginning to bead upon his body in the heat.

"Though I have to admit I wouldnt spread those details about if you want your face to stay the same shape, I worked on a merchant ship as did many others and trust me, pirates are hardly flavour of the month"

He turned to face her looking her up and down to see well muscled forearms and fairly bulky biceps and he added once more

"Though I'm sure you can both take care of yourselves. Now lets take care of this chaotic whore."

He slipped a fresh clip into his autopistol and the magazine clipped into place with a final snap that echoed round the walls.

"Come out Come out wherever you are" he whispered a small chuckle underlying his icy cold tone. He gave a small glance at Alice, she seemed like a good kid, yet from the way she held herself she seemed wary... wary of him? or Vincent? or both?

He shrugged carried on down the hall yet he lengthened his stirde a littleto open a small gap between him and Alice. If she was wary, best keep distance.

The silence stretched and Dimitar embraced it straining his ears for a sound of the rat that still eluded them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

((OOC: Sorry it is late you lot, writting for my World Eaters kind of took away my attentions, not the best of updates below, but it shall hopefully be alright for you lot)

Alice, Dimitar and Vincent: As you push down the corridor you realise something is wrong, the scuttling vermin that had been around you and the hissing of pipes suddenly seeming too not continue activities. Yet you continue onwards, weapons at the ready, aimed at shadows and small side tunnels, until you reach a T junction. Vincent takes one side, going down onto his knee while Alice takes the other, peaking around the corner. Dimitar stands in the centre, facing the rear. 

Suddenly, three metal doors slam down from the ceiling trapping you into the small area. A hissing noise alerts you to a nearby vent, where a thick green gas is seeping between the tightly packed bars. You rip the sleeves from your shirts and wrap them around your lower faces, but it comes to no avail and you each fall too the floor in a crumpled heap, darkness slowly overtaking you. When you come through, your head pounds against your skull violently as if it is some form of severe hangover. You are each in a kneeling position, your hands chained too a long strut of metal behind you. A fire rests in the centre of the room, a spit roast dangling over it. 

Upon the pole is a human body, speared down the centre and roasting in the flames. You realise this was originally one of the Cadets and turn away in revulsion, eyes watering from the smoke. A arm suddenly clamps around each of your throats and yanks you into the pole, another hand comes from the other side, a curved blade in each. You feel it get pressed into your throat and the warm trickle of blood, however it is not a major wound and you each struggle against your attackers. Each of you are suddenly released, and a trio of figures move out in front of you, each holding a blade tipped in your blood. 

They are all tall figures, with purple robes pulled tightly into their masculine bodies. Their faces are gaunt and grey, scraggly strands of hair falls from their head in several places. A shoulder pad stands on each ones left shoulder, upon it is a burning cross against a night sky. They turn you in your restraints and the blood drains from your face as you look at a sparkling shield, beyond it is empty space. Five more of the figures are nearby, on a lower platform beneath your own sitting around a wooden table playing with cards grunting in their thick accents. 

With them, is a giant figure. Covered in bronze armour that is elegantly curved, with inscriptions of Saints upon it, the man looks up too you and smiles, revealing a fang filled maw and a serpentine tongue. He pulls himself up so that he stands before you and rubs his hands together saying “Finally you awake! I was beginning to grow afraid that you may have befallen some virus from my gasses”. Confusion takes over you, and you each find yourselves unable to stare at him for longer than ten seconds. 

He grips you each by the collar and in turn lifts you to your feet saying “You….Have been tracking me, you want to kill me? I am correct, do not answer or ill cut your tongues from your mouth. My name is Strom, but it does not matter too you, for my Gods howl for your blood. Thus I shall give them it” With that he draws a long, baroque blade that crackles with fibrous energy. He brings it above his head, in his other hand is a giant muzzled Bolt Pistol, irricate designs covering the sides in gold. But he holsters both, slidding the blade into its leather skinned scabbard and his Bolt Pistol into a black holster, with a skull upon it.

He bursts into sporadic laughter, and strangely you grin weakly trying too not get on his bad side. He clicks his fingers, and a hawk like bird swoops down from the shadows, its pink wings held outright. It lands on his shoulder and he tickles the side of its head smoothly before looking back down too you saying “I will not kill you yet, I have better things too do. Brethren, leave these people to themselves”. He winks and turns on his heel, walking away, and you each notice him discard three blades onto the deck nearby. 

The three guard who stood with you follow him, and you each wait until he is gone before trying to grab the blades. You can reach them with your legs if you stretch and they will be able to unlock your chains. (Kill them all but leave Strom alive, you have eight too do so, so two will have three and one of you will have two, or you can take the last one together. Each is armed with forearm length blades, and some four have holstered pistols. This should take you each a post or two, depending on how long you want it too last out. When you are done, capture Strom. He will not try to escape from you, but will rather continue playing cards by himself. Talk amongst each other quietly, not wanting to alert those below that you are attempting too escape. Enjoy!)

Jasper, Christine, Flotov, Jack, Marcus, Felix and Derrik: You are each in bed, as it is the night cycle of the Huntress currently. The lights are out, and only a dim candle on each of your small bedside cabinets illuminates you. The loud, rhythmic sound of snoring Cadets keeps each of you, and another pair of Cadets awake, those two of which are sitting on a vacant bed with a stack of red circular chips piled between them, both of which are now counting them patiently. The sound of footsteps causes them too dart back to their beds like children about to be caught by angry parents, diving under the covers quickly. 

Several moments later, you hear one of them struggling with something and a quick splatter of liquid on metal. A wet thump follows and you each turn, releasing curses. The other Cadet is scrambling away from a unbelievably tall figure which clutches a giant, wicked blade in one hand. It goes without clothes, and you can see that its skin is grey and sickly. A pair of wrongly jointed legs that end in yellow talons strut from its thin body, each of which are well muscled. Its arms reach too its knees, and both writhe with eldritch veins. 

A helm covers its head, fashioned into that of some bull with a pair of crimson horns strutting upwards. It steps forwards twice, and somehow it becomes nothing more than a blur with each movement. The blade in its hand comes down upon the mans throat, rupturing it and leaking blood across the deck. You watch as he gurgles and begin too pull yourselves beneath your beds. It walks past each one, but turns as it nears the door and you hear it sniffing loudly. It can smell your fear. Without thinking, you each get up and dart towards the nearby Weapons-Point as fast as your weak bodies will carry you. 

You slide into the small room and the automatic door closes behind you. You hear it pounding against the metal, and each take a stubby Auto-Rifle and two clips from the ammunition box until it is empty. The pounding if fists stops and the door suddenly opens and you all clamber out, weapons scanning all directions. The candles are mostly out, and you notice that each bed now lays empty and realise that they have evacuated the room. Medicae Hanson comes from a nearby access room, his left arm missing below the elbow, his eyes leaking rivers of blood. 

He turns his head towards you and is about too say something when a hand wraps around his throat, overlong nails digging into his larynx and ripping it. He is yanked back into the room and you hear him scream, the lights fluttering to reveal the walls each covered in red blood and strings of flesh. The creature emerges from the doorway, stooping to get through and growls as it picks you up. It charges forwards, striking Jasper and sending him flying away onto a nearby bed. 

A quick shot from Marcus sends it reeling, sliding onto its back and leaking blood from a torn chest. You pull away, not one of you daring too turn your backs and pick up Jasper as you do so making sure he is alright. With no wounds showing, you back away too the main doors and find that the emergency bulkheads have slid into place. Horror stretches across your face as the creature stands and barks, charging towards you. (Bring it down, the room is large with eight or so treating wards stretching off in different directions, BlackApostleVilhelm, I have not included James because I want you too post for Alice, he is however alright and outside with the rest. The creature is fast and deadly, and can smell you all. It will take the sustained fire of you, someone has the chance to rise as a leader here, or all of you can work as one team. Kill the fell-thing, though don’t call it that as I just made it up.)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix couldn't go to sleep.

He blamed the impromptu nap he had taken as soon as he was here, which had taken Emperor knows how long. As well, the snoring frustrated him. All in all, he and the several other cadets in the room who weren't sleeping, just passed the time in silence. A couple times, Felix contemplated breaking the silence, but realized he was too shy to do so. That just left waiting. Boring waiting, which was a good deal better than what came soon after that.

Felix had laid his head down to attempt to go to sleep when the thing struck. A brief struggle and a wet thump accompanied the image of the dead cadet, his chest rended open. Almost instantanously, the other cadet accross the bunk was dead as well, the things blade buried in his throat. 

The beast, as it could not be called human, had grey, corpse-like skin, with yellow crusted talons replacing its feet. The thing wore a helmet resembling a bull. Most disturbing to Felix though, was the blade, long, curved and malicious in appearance as well as intent. Felix hid underneath his bed, quietly slipping underneath as quickly as he could. 

The thing walked by, apparently not noticing him, or the other recruits he saw under the beds as well. _How...how is it not sensing us?_ This thought ended abruptly, as he heard it breathing in. It would smell him!

Felix ran, not even caring about the other recruits, as he left the medical room. There had been a weapons point near here, and he knew if he could get a gun, then it would be safe. It took almost no time for him to pad his way to the door, which was a short way down the hall. Behind and in front of him were the same cadets from before, and the door slammed shut as they piled in. "W-what was that thing?" He asked, as he retrieved an auto-rifle from the rack.

[[Hope this is good, and didn't go too far. Now just to wait for everyone else...]]


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper couldn't sleep. He didn't like the idea of sleeping, when there were still some chaos raiders onboard. Two cadets were playing with chips on a bed and Jasper turned his attention away for a second before turning back at the sound of a chip falling on the floor. One cadet was dead and the other was as good as dead. A large figure stood over it. Jasper quickly ducked underneath his bed grabbing his combat knife from its place on his boot, ready in case he needed it. It walked straight pass his bed before stopping by the doorway and sniffing the air. Shit it can smell us. Jasper leaped up and rushed into the arms room with the cadets he had been talking to earlier. "_Well whatever that thing was its gunna die now." _Jasper said to Felix grabbing an auto-rifle and slapping a fresh clip into it before grabbing some spares.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vincent gritted his teeth as the bastard cut his skin but didnt want to say anything. What pissed him off the most was watching one do the same to Alice...rude motherf****r, no respect.

The guy or thing or whatever it was had no balls apparently. Not onyl did the smoke hurt his eyes but the smell was utterly terrible. Vincent had to close his eyes, and filled his cheeks with air trying not to throw up, gagging a bi in the back of his throat.

He could tell the others keeping them captive were playing some kind of odd card game, the cards were black on one side and unfamiliar to him, he thought to himself, "seriously? They have time to play cards? well, I guess with just this handful of them left they aren't looking to go walk around the ship again anytime soon."

But one of them got up and came over to them, a nice suit of armor but a wretched, disgusting face. Vincent was a lover of beauty and ruinations of the human form simply weakened his resolve...though it also spurred him on to better slay most of the enemies he had come across.

He hadnt even bothered listening to the guy, assuming his death was coming he had started to whisper one of his favorite poems, and whispered to its end as the man was talking.

"If a body is what you want,
then here is bone and gristle and flesh.
Here is the clavicle-snapped wish, 
the aorta's opened valves, the leap
thought makes at the synaptic gap.
Here is the adrenaline rush you crave,
the inexorable flight, that insane puncture
into heat and blood. And I dare you to finish
what you've started. Because here, Bullet,
here is where I complete the word you bring
hissing through the air, here is where I moan
the barrel's cold esophagus, triggering
my tongue's explosives for the rifling I have 
inside of me, each twist of the round
spun deeper, because here, Bullet,
here is where the world ends, every time."

Early on after his homeworld's problems started, after the food sources ran scarce, and the infighting spread, and useless battles scarred the continents, cities and county sides alike, a man by the name of Brian Turner had written that poem and it was the poem to truly spark Vincent's interest in poetry. He had memorized it years ago and had recited it frequently when carrying out the small sabotage missions he had had to do for payments of food.

Just as he finished his words, the metal clangs came to his ear. He flinched, thinking it was his death because he had not bothered to listen to the man and had not heard him say he would not kill them yet. So he opened his eyes and saw the blades within leg's reach as the man went back to the table.

He turned his head up towards Dimitar and spoke quietly, "A bit convenient eh? Should we go for it?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alarms, doors thudding down, Dimitar fired and there was a spark as metal clashed on metal and the bullet ricocheted to bury itself in the ceiling. Then a noxious gas was filling the room and he fought the sudden drowsiness, the nausea building within him as he pitched to the floor, vomit spilling all over the metal, its alkaline taste filling his mouth, causing him to spit as he forced his eyes to remain open

"Vincent.... " he groped blindly eyes watering with effort of keeping them wide open, in a permanent state of surprise, his eyes found a limb and he gripped it, a link to the waking world and he screamed

"I'll kill you you treacherous whore. Emperor give me strength"

His eyelids slumped and he felt himself hit the ground and he was paralysed as sleep rolled over him washing him away to nothingness.

_______________________________________________________________

His arms ached and he strained to stretch them, but he couldn't move them, the chains tight digging into his wrists. He felt his knees, aching throbbing on the floor. He felt light and warmth itching at is eye lids and he opened them slowly, minimizing the glare as his eyes became accostomed to the roaring fire.

The sight above the fire almost broke his mind, yet hsi purpose held him together and he hurled all over the floor

"You sick bastards. I'll kill you for this.. i swear by the emperor i'll rip your fecking head offs"

It was the divine knowledge of the emeperor's furious retribution brewing within him, he would embody it, he just needed the opportunity. A knife long and thin pressed into his neck and he threw his head back as it dug into his skin once more and he looked into the guards face and began to recite his prayer to the good emperor chanting it, spray hitting the guards face as Dimitar enunciated every word.

The guard moved infront of him and Dimitar saw long flowing purple robes flapping around there ankles and suddenly Dimitar was turning to face a giant in gold armour. He was distorted beauty, the armour of saints marred by a forked tongue and a despicable fanged maw.

The prayer in his head grew in spead and intensity till he was silently murmering it, whispering it to the wind, his lips moving in a silent rush of grabled emotion. His eyes were fearful, terrified and they were transfixed upon the giant yet he tried to hold his gaze, remain defiant, the prayers words steeled his resolve yet he couldn't banish the terror from his eyes.

Then the giant was gone leaving three blades upon the floor, tempting them. There eyes fell upon them and held them and he heard Vincent's voice, a tiny whisper in his ear

"A bit convenient eh? Should we go for it?" 

Dimitar's mind was set as soon as he saw the blades flash, in the firelight

"Servants of the emperor do not grovel. If we do not fight we die, and I would rather die upright and strong, than cowering waiting to be executed"

The absense of the golden giant gave him confidence and he reached out a long leg stretching for the nearest knife. A quick flick of his hilt and it flipped up through the air and he stretched, slipping his hand thorugh the manacles to seize it.

The point dug deep into his hand and he cursed, reversing the blade to force it between the chains. He levied it, struggling with the manacle and it sprang open and Dimitar pushed upwards struggling to gain purchase and push the knives towards Alice and Vincent

"Come let us show them it was a mistake to give servants of the emperor a chance.. "


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine couldn't sleep. Those stupid men with all their snoring... Then a splattering sound. 'That couldn't be good' Christine thought, and she saw Jasper grab his knife. A thing walked in. 'Why do I always get the ugly mutated things, and not just an ordinary heretic' she thought. The thing started to sniff. 'That can't be good' she thought. One cadet started to run. Christine quickly grabbed the chainsword underneath her bed and started to run behind him. He was heading for the weapons stock.

Once she got there Christine picked up an auto-rifle and checked it quickly. "_I don't know what that thing is, but I do know that either we kill it or it kills us. _" Christine answered. 

Since nobody said anything Christine was the first to yell orders. "_Everyone, fan out across the room. That way if it charges it'll only charge one of us, and not all of us at the same time. Then just fire at the thing's legs. If it can't run towards us, we can start to think about how we're going to remove his weapon. But if anyone has a better idea: please say so quickly!_"


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Felix nodded at the girls suggestions, and tightened his grip on the rifle, pointing it at the door. A pounding had begun, and the thing seemed to be wanting to get through. _The Emperor protects, the Emperor_ protects...


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack turned over in his sleep, those bloody guys playing with those bloody chips were making one hell of a racket, but then a door opened somewhere and the men dived under their covers, pretending to be asleep like little ten year olds.

A choked gurgle made Jack look over in annoyance, only to see one man dead on the ground, blood leaking out on the ground in a widening circle of blood, while the other man was backing away in terror from the shadows, then a huge beast that towered above the man stepped out and picked the man up, before opening his throat with a slash of something, Jack didnt see what.

Then the beast suddenly moved, almost flying across the room, it stopped and turned at the end, before lifting its grotesque head into the air and sniffing 'it can smell us' jack thought, the beast turned fully around to survey the ward "shit" he breathed before grabbing his melta-welder from beside his bed, and running for the medicae arms room.

following about three other cadets he dived through the door, shortly followed by the rest, Jack shoved his melta-welder into his belt before picking up a auto rifle and two mags, "shit is that all!" he whispered to no one in particular.

Then a girl moved forward and decided to take control "Everyone, fan out across the room. That way if it charges it'll only charge one of us, and not all of us at the same time. Then just fire at the thing's legs. If it can't run towards us, we can start to think about how we're going to remove his weapon. But if anyone has a better idea: please say so quickly!"

Jack nodded in agreement before not even thinking and just bursting out the door, hesitation would only kill him, speed was needed, he saw a medicae stumble out of a door for a split second before getting pulled back in, his crying was heard as blood sprayed through the open doorway.

Jack levels his shaking arms at the doorway as the beast barrels through, smashing Jasper back across the room, before Marcus shoots a few bullets forcing in back, Jack runs back and picks up Jasper, spinning around and running sideways, shooting small bursts at the beast, causing the beast to fall onto its back hissing


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It took only a few moments for the door to snap back open again, and Felix flinched, pulling up his auto-rifle, barely keeping from shooting off a shot when one of the men rushed ahead. "Shit." Felix obligingly walked through the open doorway after him, scanning the halls with his rifle as he did. They made their way quickly back to the medicae room. Nobody was there, either evacuated, or worse. The candles were mostly burned out, and the dim gloom was eerily mocking, it seemed.

A step on the metal of the hallway interrupted his scan, and Felix brought his rifle up, the sights squarely setting themselves on the forehead of the Medicae who'd walked out of the other room, on the other side of the hall. His eyes were leaking blood in great torrents, spilled across his medicae uniform. As well, his arm was missing, ripped off from his elbow. It took all of a split-second for his misery to end.

An overlong arm with yellow talons grabbed him by the throat, causing him to emit a gurgle before he died. Felix noticed that the intermittent lights illuminated a scene of stringy gore and blood inside the room. By then, Felix and the others had secreted themselves inside the room, ready to make a stand. The creature from before appeared, obliging their determination.

Blindingly fast, it charged, and Felix instinctively drew back, sliding over a bed, and setting up position, watching as the thing threw Jasper back. A shot erupted from behind Felix, and the things chest was rent open by the impact. Felix followed through, Shooting again, at its leg, before retreating further into the room. _Sure is lucky that there's another door into a hallway on the other side..._

[[Kind of assuming some stuff about the layout, but I tried to keep faith to what you said in your post. Tell me if anything needs to be changed.]]


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper swung out after Jack and Felix, scanning the room he took in the blood and gore easily moving along. One of the medicae walked in his arm missing and was about to say something when a hand with yellow talons grabbed him. It pulled him screaming away and then the screaming stopped. _"Dammit."_ Jasper said muttering a prayer for his soul to the Emperor.

Jasper raised his autorifle so that he was ready to fire. The thing charged him too quickly for him to react, knocking him flying over a bed and into a wall. It reeled back as it was shot but Jasper couldn't see who was shooting at it, before Jack ran over and helped him to his feet. _"Thanks." _Said Jasper simply before he started to fall back with the others.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the blade slid to Vincent's knees, Dimitar already standing, had kicked it over to him, "Now that's what I'm talking about! Come on Alice!" he yelled, breaking her constraints for her as Dimitar went for the nearest threat.

Vincent did not waste time waiting to see if Alice picked up her blade, he turned with his blade high in hand, and brought it into the back of a robed figure facing Dimitar. He yanked it back out and swung the blade into the heretics now coming for him...the man in gold armor sat unmoving, calm as if this was all according to plan. Well so be it, if part of his schemes were letting him kill these ugly motherf****rs then Vincent would happily oblige.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alice groggily opened her eyes to watch the spectacle before them, great they had been captured. She looked around silently, an escape plan already forming in her head, this hadnt been the first time she had been captured and escaped and she vowed it would not be the last. The three men and the giant left them and soon Dimitar had kicked a knife in her direction, she immediately set about freeing herself, once she was she stood up and pulled out her own knife having one in each hand now.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

"It's faster than us, but that doesn't matter..." There had been a momentary lull, as everyone took a collective breath, and Felix used that to his advantage. He didn't even really know how to inspire people, but he had to make sure that they all lived through this! "...don't be afraid to fall back and lure it. Now, for the Emperor, fire!" Felix shot the first shot it seemed, and hoped that the others would fire with him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar's blade flashed and there was the clang of metal on metal as the robed figure pushed forward, tall and dark clad in flowing purple, his assailant countered pushing his blade in a stab at Dimitar's arm and Dimitar jumped backward and his foot slipped and he staggered. The robed figure raised his blade to finish him yet suddenly ruby red gore was spilling onto the floor and Dimitar grinned as he saw Vincent looming over the slumping figure. 

A robed figure rushed towards Vincents exposed back and Dimitar pivoted, planting his right foot, spinning and kicking out with his left, to catch the bastard in his crotch nad he slumped. Dimitars knife plunged and the man choked convulsing as he groped at the back of Dimitar's knee as his limbs spasmed with the last dregsof his life.

A second stab culled his spirit and Dimitar took a little tim to regain his breath as he smiled at Vincent. They fought together, working in tandem and Dimitar smiled as their blades flashed. The robed figure facing him closed the gap as Dimitar kicked out yet his leg couldn't get enough power into his blow and it merely halted his attacker momentarily as Dimitar tumbled backwards. His assailant rushed forwards and Dimitar raised his knife, and th attackers eyes widened as he was carried onto the blood stained blade.

The bloody corpse collapsed onto him and Dimitar wrinkled his nose as he pushed the corpse off him to find a purple figure standing above him

"Emperor save me" he whispered


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A lad started to talk. Christine didn't know wether he meant it to inspire the group, or just himself. Christine did follow him however, and also opened fire. She realised nobody was against her plan, which made her feel a little better, since she expected at least one person to go against her plan.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Finishing off another foe, Vincent noticed Dimitar was no longer to his side, turning he found one of the last robed figures in the room about to strike down upon him, Dimitar unprepared.

He jumped toward the assailant without hesitation, grabbing him from behind and making a quick slit of the throat, and dropping the body into the vile fire pit.

He was glad Alice had also quickly picked up the blade and was surprised to find her fighting with two, "how'd she get that other one??" he wondered....."damn, she's even hot when shes fighting like this....was all bound up..."

Vincent shook his head, this was no time to think with that part of his body. He turned to the card table where the leader in gold still sat calmly.

One robed figure was left, it stood from the table to meet him and deny his march forward. Who did these idiots they think they were, did this guy think he'd go down harder than the rest?

Vincent didnt even both to do the waltz of swing parry and dodge, still a few large steps away from the traitor, he threw the blade into its cloaked faced.

"Yes!, i knew i'd get that someday!"

Before the body could fall backwards, he grabbed the handle of the blade with one hand, and kicked the body off with his foot, kicking it back into the table, to which he walked over slamming the point of the knife into the surface and once again noting the calm of the leader in gold with fang filled maw.

"You didn't do that on accident."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alice had not moved as Vincent and Dimitar took care of the robed figures, they were more then capable of killing those idiots, the real danger was the man in gold that sat watching them the entire time. Not once since she had unsheathed her own knife had she taken her eyes off of him, these robed men were simply a distraction, this was the real enemy the one they were looking for as far as she knew.

Vincent, of course, was letting his masculinity get the best of him and had slammed his knife down on the table, that was his first mistake. Never give the enemy the chance to take your weapon, it was careless and as far as she cared stupid, she had done it once before and if it hadn't been for James she would have been fragged. 

To make things worse he was taunting someone who seemed like he could obviously kill them all very easily, they needed to play smart here if they wanted to get out alive. *"Vincent, shut up, he will speak when he wants to....and for the love of the Emperor grab your damned blade."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dimitar picked himself up and advanced upon the gold armoured man snatching up a blade from the purple robed corpse. His hand was sweaty, slipping on the hilt yet still he advanced to come to Vincent's side. He stood shoulder to shoulder with him and faced the figure in gold with calm eyes, he was a giant, a twisted behemoth, yet Dimitar had no mercy , he had stared at death and been saved. The emperor was with him and now he had no fear

The blade glittered red with blood and he held it out ahead of him

"In the emperor's name they did cast the heretic into the fiery abyss where there souls burned away in the fires of his fury, though they screamed for forgiveness and then for death."

Dimitar's laugh was cold and cruel yet his plan was simple... keep alive till help arrived... the commissar would notice there disappearance and come after them and no man could halt the wrath of a pissed off commissar.. and if he tried to kill him.. take the bastard with him.

He kept his eyes on the gold armoured man and his voice was lilting and conversational... they were sport to this man... let him keep playing till the cows came home

"Grandious words for a few burnings but remembrancers tend to exaggerate. So in my merry tale what should I call you and more importantly what are you?"


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Marcus heard felix shouting to fall back and keep fireing. "Felix is right" Marcus shouted "everybody fall back and form up on felix, two lines one kneeling one standing, disciplined combined fire, lets take this bastard down". With that Marcus moved in the direction of felix hoping everybody would be able to get to felix in time. He knew sporadic fireing wasnt gonna do any real damage but all of them together would make all the difference.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Vincent, Dimitar and Alice: The man continues to sit where he is, as if oblivious to what you have done and bites down on his lower lip with enough force to draw blood. He looks up at you three while dealing a stack of cards and says slowly “Bravo young Cadets…I see you have managed to dispatch the Chaos lackeys”. You look down upon him and Dimitar, in a rage that he seemingly has given up his oaths to the Emperor reaches forwards, gripping him by the shoulder he punches twice, smacking the man across the jaw and forehead. Strom returns a blow to the chest and stands to his full height, looking down on each of you with wrathful eyes. 

His armour and faces shimmers like sunlight on water and you are forced to look away for several seconds. When you look back, the man is gone but a nearby access hatch has been opened. Slowly the three of you collect your weapons from a nearby locker and move into the long hallway. You move groggily into the darkness, your heads still thumping painfully. After several dozen metres you come out into a brightly lit room. Inside, it is full of bustling figures. Each are tall and lithe, with manes of white or black hair. Their faces bare a single cross on the right cheek, and their eyes glow with righteousness. Each bares a form of Power Armour, which itself is black with red fatigues. 

They notice you, and raise smaller versions of the Bolters that the Adeptus Astartes utilize. Two hundred slides are racked and you each drop your weapons. You notice Strom standing amongst them, his fang filled maw now replaced by a row of bright white teeth. A mane of brown hair is pulled into a topknot on a scarred scalp. He moves towards you, pushing through the crowd and says “Ah, the Cadets. I guess it is time to tell you who I am. You, my young friends are staring at an Lord-Inquisitor, well me rather. This is my Sister of Battle taskforce, thankfully gifted to me by the Order of Our Martyred Lady. I have been upon the _Huntress _for several months now, but have kept in the shadows. Your commander has allowed this and has also allowed the inclusion of my Retinue into your crew”. 

You now realise, that you could have made friends with a Inquisitorial Retinue, and look at one another in distrust. You know very little about the Inquisition, other that they have the power to destroy worlds with a click of their fingers and you are now staring at one and his entire force. He continues calmly “I have also been able to convince the Blood Panthers to deploy a small force, yet I have not received word from the Astartes yet. Now my newfound friends, shall we take a walk to the bridge?”. No walk came however, and the entire room disappeared in a great flash leaving you, Strom and eight Sisters standing on the Spartan bridge. 

Jellicoe stands before you, his hands clasped behind his back and smiles warmly. He shakes each of you hand and says “I see you have run into the good Inquisitor, don’t worry Cadets he will not shoot you, at least not yet”. You each wonder if he is joking or if he is trying to warn you somehow, however before you can say something the Huntress and the other ships leap back into the Warp. You stand there dazed, before Jellicoe dismisses you. (Move back towards the barracks and talk amongst yourselves. How do you react too this? A Inquisitor and a Commandery are aboard the Huntress and have been so for a while yet no one has noticed. He also stated that members of his Retinue have infiltrated the Huntress, do you think that any of your Training Squad are members? Is Dimitar to religious for you? Alice too mysterious? Vincent too much of a ladies man?) 

Felix, Jasper, Christine, Flotov, Marcus, Jack and Derrik: You form two lines as stated, with Felix , Jasper and Christine standing and the rest of you kneeling, weapons pulled into your shoulders tightly. As one, you fire and the creatures jerks violently as it is flayed by the rounds. Flesh rips away to reveal reinforced bone. Yet it continues, with each step in its run that it takes rolls of meat drop off. It reaches your line, still under fire and causes you all to roll away. A round flies upwards from the gun of Jack and hit’s the cheek of the beast, smashing fangs and sending it flopping to the ground. You all breath hard as Derrik draws near. It punches the blade upwards and hits him in the chest, cutting away the skin there. 

He falls back and collides with Christine, sending them both sprawling across the floor. A curse flutters from both of their lips as the creature tries to pull its muscle less legs. You all open fire, pulling yourselves upwards from the floor as you do so. Warm blood splatters across you as it dies, the bones dissolve beneath your rounds. The doors fling open, and fifteen Sisters of Battle march inwards, weapons held at you. Out of instinct you return the gesture when another Sister, her right eye replaced by a orange bionic which focused upon you enters. She stops, looking at you with her good, silver tinted eye and says “Put your weapons down, or face the wrath of the Sisterhood!” At first you refused, but when the Sisters shoulder their weapons you realise it was no empty threat and place the weapons on the ground. 

The Sisters move forwards, taking place behind you and pushing the cold barrels of their Bolters into the back of your heads. They lead you too the brig, which is empty bar a single plump Cadet who is snoring loudly on a wooden chair behind a desk, his hands held behind his head while his legs rest across the stacks of papers on the polished wooden table. The Sisters ignore him and push you all into a small cell, before they move off out of the doorway leaving you in shock. (Wonder amongst each other, why are the Sisters of Battle aboard the ship? Why have they placed you under arrest, when all you did was kill a creature of Chaos. Talk amongst one another, come to some form of decision, though you do not know much of the Sisters of Battle, and thus will not know that there is a Inquisitor on the ship).


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine, still covered in Derrik's and the thing's blood first checks Derrik's wound out. Her arms hurt, from the gun's power continuously punching on her shoulder and her muscles were hurt from the collision with Derrik. The shirt she used for Jasper's splint is taken off again, and this time she tears it in pieces to maken an improvised bandage. "_Can somebody spare me a belt to help this bandage remain on the wound? I don't think this is just a scratch, but this is the best I can do._"
Christine regretted taking the shirt of though. It was a little cold in just her tanktop. "_Don't you guys think it's strange there are sisters on board? I mean: when did they get on? And why? And why the hell did they put us in this cell, when we killed a creature of Chaos??? Or was it an experimental weapon of those sisters or something?_" Christine sighed. She didn't like this one bit...

OOC: I assumed Derrik didn't get any medical attention and that he's bleeding more than from just a small cut (since flesh got torn away and stuff ) but if it isn't this bad, I'll edit it!!!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jasper revelled as the thing died, it couldn't take their combined firepower. He gave thanks to the Emperor for their victory against an abomination of a foe. That was before a squad of Sisters of Battle leaped in, pointing weapons at them. Jasper put his autorifle on the ground when it became obvious that they would fire if provoked and walked calmly to the brig. It was not the first time he had been in the brig. Jasper heard Christine ask for a belt and gave her his, in return for the splint that she had made for him.

_"I guess it couldn't stand up to us. Though I don't think that the thing was an experimental weapon. There must be another alternative, why would Sister test it on loyal servants of the Emperor?" _He noted that Christine just wore her tanktop again, So he shrugged off his jacket and handed it over to her. _"Take it, I'm boiling as it is."_


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Jasper gave Christine both his belt and jacket. "_Thanks a lot._" she said, quickly putting on the jacket. She could feel Jasper wasn't boiling as much as he said, though the jacket sure was nice and comfortable. It was a few sizes too big though... "_Hmm... maybe the sisters think we're tainted by the dark forces or something? Or maybe they need new servitors?_" Christine didn't like that last part. To be turned in a soulles machine, just to work yourself to the max day and night. Losing all personality you had... She hoped that wouldn't be the Sister's plans...

Then she remembered something! "_Sh*t, Jasper. You wouldn't think it'd be because of this chainsword right?_" Christine could feel the panic getting stronger and stronger...
Why were they here and what were they going to do with her...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"It was nothing to do with that Christine. Calm down, it's not your fault."_ Jasper said quickly. The Sisters must have had another reason. "_Maybe there is something going on else entirely here, that we haven't considered yet." _He said thinking about what the Sisters were doing here. "_I didn't notice a Sister ship with us on the roster with the other ships."_

It was slightly cold but Jasper didn't mind. He was used to it by now and knew that Christine needed it more than him. He started to pace deep in his own thought.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It turned out that they did open fire with him. As the first volley stripped the flesh off the beast, Felix felt almost safe, and with the second volley, he fully felt safe, but that didn't last. The thing just kept coming. The numerous wounds along its body didn't seem to even faze it. Two more volleys and it was there. _Shit. Shit. Shit. _

Felix took several steps back, still firing as the thing jerked its blade and cut Derrik down, though how badly Felix couldn't say in the commotion. Christine was bowled over by Derrik as he fell backwards, but all the others had recovered themselves, or taken up new firing positions. The thing was off-balance after its last swing, and the lasrounds seemed to have more of an effect than before. It first fell to its knees, then to the ground as volley after volley kept it from recovering, and stripped its flesh from its bone, leaving it nothing to propel itself forward.

They all stopped shooting a few volleys after it had fallen. "Good. It has to be dead, now we should..." Felix was interrupted before he could finish his sentence. Fifteen women, resplendent in their armour, burst into the room, their weapons at the ready. Out of instinct, Felix had raised his weapon, but put it down again when he saw that the arriving party was Imperial. 

The leader spoke, her voice stern and commanding, something that seemed vaguely attractive to Felix, but more immediately, scary. “Put your weapons down, or face the wrath of the Sisterhood!” Felix unshouldered the strap, but hesitated until the Sisters shouldered their own weapons. "Fine." 

The women circled around them, and kept a Bolter trained on them as they were escorted to the brig. Felix decided to stay quiet, though he had a burning curiosity to know why there were Sisters of Battle aboard the ship, an organization he knew only rumours about. He could understand them being assigned to fight Chaos, but what need would they have to be on this ship? 

These thoughts were put to a close as they finally neared the brig. The cells were empty, and a fat cadet was snoring at his desk, apparently unaware of the procession in front of him. Regardless of him, the sister keeping watch on Felix pushed him roughly with her bolter, dropping him into the cell and banging his head. "Ah, watch it!" It occured belatedly to Felix that he was disrespecting his captors by saying that, although he couldn't be blamed with his disorientation from the headbang. The Sisters left immediately, not taking note of Felix's comment.

"_Can somebody spare me a belt to help this bandage remain on the wound? I don't think this is just a scratch, but this is the best I can do._" Felix reached for his own belt, but Jasper was quicker to the punch, handing the woman his. "_Don't you guys think it's strange there are sisters on board? I mean: when did they get on? And why? And why the hell did they put us in this cell, when we killed a creature of Chaos??? Or was it an experimental weapon of those sisters or something?_" 

"I guess it couldn't stand up to us. Though I don't think that the thing was an experimental weapon. There must be another alternative, why would Sister test it on loyal servants of the Emperor?" _ It would indeed be strange for them to do that, but perhaps they thought we were connected with this thing?_

"_Hmm... maybe the sisters think we're tainted by the dark forces or something? Or maybe they need new servitors?_" Or the taint, in fact, things looked quite grim for them now. Felix could just imagine how feeble their excuses would sound to these women. "_Sh*t, Jasper. You wouldn't think it'd be because of this chainsword right?_" Felix chuckled at this, perhaps she overestimated the importance of that one weapon, though with some puritanical worshippers of the Emperor... 

"It was nothing to do with that Christine. Calm down, it's not your fault. Maybe there is something going on else entirely here, that we haven't considered yet. I didn't notice a Sister ship with us on the roster with the other ships." Felix decided it was time to pipe up at this time. "But would we even be allowed to know the real roster? Besides, why are they concerned with anything aboard _this_ ship? Surely there are more pressing matters."


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack laughed as his bullets curved into the things mouth, shattering its fangs and cheek and sending it sprawling.

the troop moved in, as it suddenly came to life and knocked derrik into Christine, the rest of the soldiers leaped back and poured shots into the things flesh, until it finally lay still after the deathly throes.

Jack sighed in relief, just as 15 women jumped through an unsealed door, raising their bolters and the cadets, Jack raised his as well, but quickly lowered it when he saw their weapons, the dreaded bolters.

the leader said something and the squad was surrounded and lead off into the brig, past a cadet who was peaceful and snoring, and into a small holding cell, Jack moved to the back and sat against the wall.

His let his head fall back against the wall and just sat there, not doing anything, not thinking, not listening to the others, just sitting.


----------

